# The Owen Smith file



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

Thought we should.
For starters, how about this....


> *Owen Smith on...*
> 
> _*The Iraq War*
> 
> ...


On yer go.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

From the same source....



> _*The involvement of the private sector in the NHS*
> 
> "Where they can bring good ideas, where they can bring valuable services that the NHS is not able to deliver, and where they can work alongside but subservient to the NHS and without diminishing in any respect the public service ethos of the NHS, then I think that's fine. I think if their involvement means in any way, shape or form the break up of the NHS, then I'm not a fan of it, *but I don't think it does*."_


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 19, 2016)

*Cough* Pfizer

The Entirely Fake Owen Smith - Craig Murray


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesus, what a colossal cunt...


> _*On PFI (Private Finance Initiative) schemes, etc*
> 
> "We've had PFI in Wales, we've had a hospital built down in Baglan through PFI. If PFI works, then let's do it. What people want to see are more hospitals, better services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 19, 2016)

Some Ukip type on Guido Fawkes, so take it with the requisite pinch of self-aggrandising salt, but still revealing if even half true:



> One of the funniest things that I've ever witnessed during campaigning for a number of years for UKIP was at the EU elections in 2014 when Owen masterminded and headed up the Labour party's anti UKIP campaign. He pitched up on the TV in front of an advertising van in Barry with a massive picture of Nigel Farage and a huge UKIP motif carrying a message slagging off UKIP.
> 
> However to illustrate how dim Smith actually is, as I watched, I thought 'How fantastic, an ad van with a ten foot picture of Nigel Farage and a massive UKIP logo, I've never been able to to afford one of those in 9 years of campaigning for UKIP with literally no budget other than my own money'
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2016)

the List grows ever longer


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 19, 2016)

Perhaps in honour of Craig Murray's article called _The Entirely Fake Owen Smith _we should always affix the letters TEF whenever Owen Smith's name is mentioned. An alternative might be _Our Man In Pfizer_.

If Owen Smith gets to be taken seriously by Labour Party members he could be almost as dangerous as Blair.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 19, 2016)

Owen Smith on the Iraq War, PFI and the private sector in the NHS


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2016)

Smith first crossed my screen some months ago, when it was being trailed that Corbyn would probably hand over leadership of the party to him at some point before the next election, as the young face of the electable left. 

And now here we are.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 19, 2016)

Just seen some more footage of Smith walking, he doesn't so much walk as stride, strut even, like John Travolta perhaps  it looks silly in a dark blue suit but there you are. If I could I would edit it up with some disco music and post it on here.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 19, 2016)

I find the way he speaks a bit strange too. He seems to emphasise the expression of his lip movements. Is there someone in his family who is hard of hearing who would need him to do that? (Straight question)


----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> Smith first crossed my screen some months ago, when it was being trailed that Corbyn would probably hand over leadership of the party to him at some point before the next election, as the young face of the electable left.
> 
> And now here we are.



I'd never even heard of the bastard before he made his move during the coup attempt. When I first laid eyes on a picture of the git I saw a bland and generic guy who might as well have been some sort of middle manager. Which is fitting considering he's a Blairite.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm amused that this is the best they could do - 9 months after the membership overwhelmingly voted against managerialism, a month after the country did the same, and they're offering the fakest, most blank-faced managerialist freak they could find. They clearly just don't get it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 19, 2016)

The Pfizer thing has to be the death of his leadership bid, doesn't it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The Pfizer thing has to be the death of his leadership bid, doesn't it?


Even though it's been known about well forever?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 19, 2016)

Comparing the Iraq war to the Spanish international . Hillary Benns hand up his sock puppet bum hole. Or the other way round .


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Even though it's been known about well forever?



Not by me. Never heard of him until he announced this challenge.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 19, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Comparing the Iraq war to the Spanish international . Hillary Benns hand up his sock puppet bum hole. Or the other way round .


The Spanish international as you describe it, is here as so frequently before being used as a praiseworthy example of left heroics by British supporters but really was a failure. They lost to Franco who lived to rule over Spain for many years after the fall of Hitler.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 19, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> +++
> 
> The Spanish international as you describe it, is here as so frequently before being used as a praiseworthy example of left heroics by British supporters but really was a failure. They lost to Franco who lived to rule over Spain for many years after the fall of Hitler.



Losing doesn't make anyone less heroic or praiseworthy .


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> +++
> 
> The Spanish international as you describe it, is here as so frequently before being used as a praiseworthy example of left heroics by British supporters but really was a failure. They lost to Franco who lived to rule over Spain for many years after the fall of Hitler.


The international brigades were a tiny part of a much much larger force (at best 40 000 vs 500 000) and so were incapable of losing or winning anyway wars. Individual battle yes, wars no. To pin franco on their claimed failures is nonsense. Esp given their successes in the siege of madrid and other engagements.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

Game on.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 20, 2016)

Apologies for crossposting but a thread called 'The Owen Smith File' cannot possibly miss all this ...

Thanks to squirrelp for posting this expose of Owen Smith in the 'Jeremy Corbyn's time is up' thread earlier today ...

Readallabouthim!  

ETA : Plenty of speculation in there though, not much evidence. Usual caution/doubts should apply.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The Spanish international as you describe it, is here as so frequently before being used as a praiseworthy example of left heroics by British supporters but really was a failure. They lost to Franco who lived to rule over Spain for many years after the fall of Hitler.


Perhaps they lost in part because of the attitude hmg took to spain


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 20, 2016)

His old man was Dai Smith - a well known Welsh modern historian...

If that helps.


----------



## inva (Jul 20, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> His old man was Dai Smith - a well known Welsh modern historian...
> 
> If that helps.


Dai Smith is still alive isn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> His old man was Dai Smith - a well known Welsh modern historian...
> 
> If that helps.


Don't count for him, the sons of great men so rarely show their pedigree in a good way in the PLP, eg Hilary Benn, Ed Miliband (even Stephen Kinnock )


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

Explaining why he abstained on the welfare bill.

“I believe that integrity is important in politics, as in all things. I was elected as a Labour representative, not as an independent delegate, and the leader of Labour sets our position.”

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

To which he added:

“Had anyone from the Shadow Cabinet resigned, the split in the Labour party would have been horrendous, massively damaging our ability to take the fight – on this Bill and on the many other pernicious measures that we will face over the next five years – to the real enemy: the Tories.”

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 20, 2016)

Where do people get this idea that he's "left wing"?


----------



## newbie (Jul 20, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The Pfizer thing has to be the death of his leadership bid, doesn't it?



not with this sort of thing easily found



			
				 Telegraph May 2014 said:
			
		

> Ed Miliband has been leading the charge in Westminster against the mega-takeover of plucky British drugs maker Astra Zeneca by American behemoth rival Pfizer.
> 
> So far Mr Miliband is judged to have come out on top – with David Cameron forced to water down his apparent early support for Pfizer’s record £63billion putative bid.
> 
> ...



Revealed: Ed Miliband's Pfizer insider in the shadow Cabinet


----------



## J Ed (Jul 20, 2016)

Labour seem to be flailing around for a party line on the Pfizer thing.

Reminds me a bit of when Corbyn refused maccy d money at Labour conference in solidarity with the Bakers' Union which was followed by a parade of right-wing Labour people pretending both that it was an insult to anyone that goes to to the restaurants and that they go to them. Highlight was Rentoul trying to prove his bonafides by proclaiming his love of Fillet-o-Fish.


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Where do people get this idea that he's "left wing"?


Because he says he is.


----------



## FiFi (Jul 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> Because he says he is.


I can say I'm the Queen of Sheba, but that won't make me royal!


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2016)

Good morning, your majesty.


----------



## agricola (Jul 20, 2016)

He wants a shadow Shadow Cabinet, according to an interview given to the BBC.  It will keep him in touch with the grassroots, whilst also giving expert advice.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 20, 2016)

agricola said:


> He wants a shadow Shadow Cabinet, according to an interview given to the BBC.  It will keep him in touch with the grassroots, whilst also giving expert advice.



No doubt Pfizer will be happy to send over a couple of experts for that.


----------



## agricola (Jul 20, 2016)

YouSir said:


> No doubt Pfizer will be happy to send over a couple of experts for that.



One would imagine the organic grassroots uprising that is PWC would also send delegates.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 20, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Explaining why he abstained on the welfare bill.
> 
> “I believe that integrity is important in politics, as in all things. I was elected as a Labour representative, not as an independent delegate, and the leader of Labour sets our position.”
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



He betrayed people with disabilities because of a duty not to think for himself. Classy. A born leader.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> He betrayed people with disabilities because of a duty not to think for himself. Classy. A born leader.


The point there surely isn't about the welfare bill, or the age old arguments about what an MPs role actually is, but about the justification he employed for his actions then versus his actions today.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)

Do we think he comes across as _a_ _pretty straight sort of a guy_?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Do we think he comes across as _a_ _pretty straight sort of a guy_?


nah i think he's crooked as they come


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a normal prole:


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> nah i think he's crooked as they come


Exactly.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just a normal prole:
> View attachment 89749


Jesus, he'll be ordering _Expresso _next.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 20, 2016)

I read earlier that when he was a BBC radio producer he was asked to get a statement from the Police about an ongoing incident, and rang 999 to ask for the statement.

Someone may want to verify before taking that as gospel.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I read earlier that when he was a BBC radio producer he was asked to get a statement from the Police about an ongoing incident, and rang 999 to ask for the statement.
> 
> Someone may want to verify before taking that as gospel.


Makes him look like a irresponsible, anti-social, stupid cunt...seems to need no verification.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

sim667 said:


> I read earlier that when he was a BBC radio producer he was asked to get a statement from the Police about an ongoing incident, and rang 999 to ask for the statement.
> 
> Someone may want to verify before taking that as gospel.


yeh it was on newsnight so will need fact checking


----------



## sim667 (Jul 20, 2016)

'I was pressured' Labour MP Owen Smith speaks about embarrassing '999' blunder

The express reported on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

sim667 said:


> 'I was pressured' Labour MP Owen Smith speaks about embarrassing '999' blunder
> 
> The express reported on it.


it must be true then


----------



## Sifta (Jul 20, 2016)

Smith is apparently a meticulous claimer of his MP's expenses (£150K v. Eagle's £57K for 2010-2015). Some other useful stuff in here regarding the 'taffia'

Labour: The End is Nigh


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2016)

Corbyn showing another lack of leadership by claiming less than £6,000


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't know if they weren't better sticking with Eagle, for all her shitness at least she wasn't as smarmy as this prick, offering as a "compromise" Corbyn a non-existent position.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 20, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> I don't know if they weren't better sticking with Eagle, for all her shitness at least she wasn't as smarmy as this prick, offering as a "compromise" Corbyn a non-existent position.



He's their ideal, far more than Eagle was. Says all you need to know really.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 20, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/politics.../36659/Owen-SMITHiotech-firm-hit-by-762m-fine


> After working for the US giant Pfizer, Smith moved to the controversial biotech firm Amgen in 2008. At the time, Amgen was battling an investigation into one of its most successful anaemia drugs, Aranesp.
> 
> Amgen was ultimately fined $762m for illegally promoting the drug to cancer patients in a way that increased the likelihood of their deaths. Amgen was hit with the fines after it emerged that the California company was “pursuing profits at the risk of patient safety” as it promoted a non-approved use of Aranesp.
> 
> Smith was in charge of corporate affairs, corporate and internal communications and public affairs at the British division of Amgen while the biotech company was being investigated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/politics.../36659/Owen-SMITHiotech-firm-hit-by-762m-fine


404

Owen Smith worked as PR chief for biotech firm hit by $762m fine


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 404
> 
> Owen Smith worked as PR chief for biotech firm hit by $762m fine



Working to promote the interests of one grasping multinational corporation might just be unfortunate. Doing it for two of them looks a lot more deliberate. But not to worry he's a radical.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. The business model developed by Pfizer for the UK (and defended by Smith) has been critized by the OFT, pharmarcists and the British Association of Pharmaceutical Wholesalers: pharma takes control of distribution chains


----------



## weltweit (Jul 20, 2016)

YouSir said:


> He's their ideal, far more than Eagle was. Says all you need to know really.


Someone new to politics, from PR, where have I heard that before? oh yes conviction free Cameron!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Someone new to politics, from PR, where have I heard that before? oh yes conviction free Cameron!


He's not that new to politics - he joined labour as 16 year old and was adviser to other shit politicians for ages. Plus he grew up in the very politicised - even if at elite level - atmosphere of a  'taffia' family. In fact, no, he's not 'new to politics' at all.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He's not that new to politics - he joined labour as 16 year old and was adviser to other shit politicians for ages. Plus he grew up in the very politicised - even if at elite level - atmosphere of a  'taffia' family. In fact, no, he's not 'new to politics' at all.



Quite. His whole career to date has had a very particular notion of politics running through it; in terms of who should be doing it, where it takes place, what interests need representing.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He's not that new to politics - he joined labour as 16 year old and was adviser to other shit politicians for ages. Plus he grew up in the very politicised - even if at elite level - atmosphere of a  'taffia' family. In fact, no, he's not 'new to politics' at all.


Exactly; no excuses there.


----------



## Sue (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't count for him, the sons of great men so rarely show their pedigree in a good way in the PLP, eg Hilary Benn, Ed Miliband (even Stephen Kinnock )


Toby Young. (No idea if his father was great but it would be difficult not to be greater than that fucker. )


----------



## Sifta (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> the sons of great men so rarely show their pedigree in a good way in the PLP, eg Hilary Benn, Ed Miliband (even Stephen Kinnock )



or great women - see D. Hodges


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2016)

Which MPs are nominating Owen Smith in the Labour leadership contest?

My MP (Gill Furness) is the only one from Sheffield not nominating him.  Pressure from the membership appears to have paid off.


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2016)

My mp hasn't nominated. I'm quite surprised in his stance, he nominated liz kendal last time round, but he's apparently genuinely pissed off at the parliamentary maneuvers.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2016)

After 5654 tweets over 5 years, this is the first one to use the word Orgreave. Today.


----------



## mather (Jul 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> My mp hasn't nominated. I'm quite surprised in his stance, he nominated liz kendal last time round, but he's apparently genuinely pissed off at the parliamentary maneuvers.



Who is your MP?


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2016)

Mark Hendrick


----------



## J Ed (Jul 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> My mp hasn't nominated. I'm quite surprised in his stance, he nominated liz kendal last time round, but he's apparently genuinely pissed off at the parliamentary maneuvers.



The coup has produced some genuinely (at least to me) surprising faultlines. Who would have thought 6 months ago that Louise Haigh and Owen Jones would be with the plotters? Even more surprising, Emily Thornberry hasn't been and has redoubled efforts to support Corbyn.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 20, 2016)

A lobbyist who can run up 150k expenses? you just know hes only in it for himself.


----------



## treelover (Jul 20, 2016)

J Ed said:


> The coup has produced some genuinely (at least to me) surprising faultlines. Who would have thought 6 months ago that Louise Haigh and Owen Jones would be with the plotters? Even more surprising, Emily Thornberry hasn't been and has redoubled efforts to support Corbyn.



If its indeed the case with Owen, people on here did predict this journey, though it have been a bit quick!


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2016)

treelover said:


> If its indeed the case with Owen, people on here did predict this journey, though it have been a bit quick!


Jones. He isn't your mate, and you're posting about him on a thread about a different Owen.


----------



## treelover (Jul 20, 2016)

I have met him on a number of occasions and Iike him.


----------



## killer b (Jul 20, 2016)

He is your mate?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 20, 2016)

If treelover likes Owen Jones then that should be an alarm sounding loudly.


----------



## campanula (Jul 20, 2016)

killer b said:


> Jones. He isn't your mate, and you're posting about him on a thread about a different Owen.



It is cringingly sycophantic, Treelover. You always do it...as though you are in some inner circle or something.


----------



## yield (Jul 20, 2016)

campanula said:


> It is cringingly sycophantic, Treelover. You always do it...as though you are in some inner circle or something.


treelover is a scratched record. Irrelevant


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2016)

> Mr Smith told The Guardian he was "furious" about Mr Corbyn's "useless" performance at Wednesday's big set-piece event, which saw Mrs May make her debut at Prime Minister's Questions.
> 
> "Jeremy is just not up to the job of taking them on at the dispatch box. I don't think he enjoys it; I don't think he's robust enough at arguing Labour's case," he said.



"And he only managed to dodge about half the dog turds we threw at him while he as speaking. What a useless cunt eh?"


----------



## campanula (Jul 21, 2016)

]Pffft, PMQt - a piffling spectacle of negligible importance. I know these arseholes have practiced and honed their debating technique, complete with oafish boos and cheers - the whole thing is farcical...I would much prefer to see them boxing each other with gigantic gloves or knocking each other off a greasy pole.


----------



## treelover (Jul 21, 2016)

yield said:


> treelover is a scratched record. Irrelevant



yeah totally irrelevant, tell me Yield what have you done about the suicides from benefit cuts? the crisis in social care.

thought better of you really.


----------



## treelover (Jul 21, 2016)

Btw, Marsha Jane Thompson seems to becoming significant in the Corbyn circle, more name dropping.


----------



## inva (Jul 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> Btw, Marsha Jane Thompson seems to becoming significant in the Corbyn circle, more name dropping.


who is she and what is the significance of her getting involved?


----------



## campanula (Jul 21, 2016)

treelover said:


> more name dropping.



It's not personal Treelover - I find myself getting equally pissed at people who refer to Clinton 
as Hillary.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 21, 2016)

It will be interesting to see if in the campaign Smith can fill halls like Corbyn can, I suspect not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2016)

weltweit said:


> It will be interesting to see if in the campaign Smith can fill halls like Corbyn can, I suspect not.



I doubt he could fill a bathtub.


----------



## gosub (Jul 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it was on newsnight so will need fact checking


Tweet originated from news night producer


----------



## weltweit (Jul 21, 2016)

When you next see footage of Owen Smith walking, I want you to think of this music :


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2016)

Called at close friend's townsite. She was awaiting a call from Radio 4 who have evidently been ringing any old teachers of Smith that they can find. She wasn't looking forward to it as she said she couldn't possibly tell the truth about what he was like in school. I think the words obnoxious, lazy and twat were mentioned.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 21, 2016)

1927 said:


> Called at close friend's townsite. She was awaiting a call from Radio 4 who have evidently been ringing any old teachers of Smith that they can find. She wasn't looking forward to it as she said she couldn't possibly tell the truth about what he was like in school. I think the words obnoxious, lazy and twat were mentioned.



Hope you reminded her that honesty was the best policy.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 21, 2016)

1927 said:


> Called at close friend's townsite. She was awaiting a call from Radio 4 who have evidently been ringing any old teachers of Smith that they can find. She wasn't looking forward to it as she said she couldn't possibly tell the truth about what he was like in school. I think the words obnoxious, lazy and twat were mentioned.



Christ I am glad I am not a politician


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 22, 2016)

Will the real Smith please stand up?

this piece again raises the question: if OS is so this and that what are his actual activist credentials. I have an increasing suspicion that, outside of stuff done primarily as a paid politician, he has been involved in less activism than most people reading this.

I dont mind so much the guy being a bland sell out type, its the labour party after all, and he may be quite nice in person. But if hes posturing as more radical than he is because he thinks he ought to, well it doesnt bode well and he should be found out and caught out.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 22, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Will the real Smith please stand up?
> 
> this piece again raises the question: if OS is so this and that what are his actual activist credentials. I have an increasing suspicion that, outside of stuff done primarily as a paid politician, he has been involved in less activism than most people reading this.
> 
> I dont mind so much the guy being a bland sell out type, its the labour party after all, he may be quite nice in person and lifes too short. But if hes posturing as more radical than he is because he thinks he ought to, well it doesnt bode well and he should be found out and caught out.



Yeah - how many demos has he spoken at or attended? Or meetings for any left wing campaigns? Can he produce any e-mails, letters or social media stuff where he is promoting any activism? Has he penned any articles arguing explicitly left wing positions? 
Im guessing the answer is pretty close to none whatsoever.
I'm hoping he gets a lot of heat on this - he's trying to play the lefty card, its blatantly bullshit and i hope it blows up in his face.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 22, 2016)

Apols if weve had this

Owen Smith Accepted £60,000 From ‘Industrial Scale’ Tax Avoidance Firm

Perhaps the great campaigning radical gave it all to CAAT or Sea Shepherd


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2016)

treelover said:


> I have met him on a number of occasions and Iike him.



That's what Diana Mosley said about Hitler.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2016)

Full marks for this


----------



## weltweit (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2016)

treelover said:


> I have met him on a number of occasions and Iike him.


fuck me that's damning


----------



## kenny g (Jul 22, 2016)

1927 said:


> Called at close friend's townsite. She was awaiting a call from Radio 4 who have evidently been ringing any old teachers of Smith that they can find. She wasn't looking forward to it as she said she couldn't possibly tell the truth about what he was like in school. I think the words obnoxious, lazy and twat were mentioned.



I always feel the word twat is pretty lethal. It is only one of those words that springs to mind when you actually meet one...


----------



## kenny g (Jul 22, 2016)

treelover said:


> yeah totally irrelevant, tell me Yield what have you done about the suicides from benefit cuts? the crisis in social care.
> 
> thought better of you really.



Sorry, Mr e relevant - what the fuck have you actually done ?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Apols if weve had this
> 
> Owen Smith Accepted £60,000 From ‘Industrial Scale’ Tax Avoidance Firm
> 
> Perhaps the great campaigning radical gave it all to CAAT or Sea Shepherd


But he didn't actually receive cash did he, it was advice worth £60k as I read it! Very misleading headline!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2016)

Smith is a feminist, dontcha know?



> _If elected as leader, the former shadow work and pensions secretary would commit to using all women shortlists in targeted seats until half of MPs are women, appointing a shadow cabinet with 50-50 gender balance and promising to make sure at least half of the great offices of state or their shadows – prime minister, chancellor, and home and foreign secretaries – are held by women under his leadership._


_
_​But not the top job, obvs.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 23, 2016)

1927 said:


> But he didn't actually receive cash did he, it was advice worth £60k as I read it! Very misleading headline!



Indeed, it confused me until half way through the article. I wonder how much PWC benefited from the 'impartial' advice they gave in how the Finance bill was set up, mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2016)

kenny g said:


> Sorry, Mr e relevant - what the fuck have you actually done ?


Treelover? Do something?  he just trots round the Internet berating people for their lack of activity and denigrating socialists.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 23, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, it confused me until half way through the article. I wonder how much PWC benefited from the 'impartial' advice they gave in how the Finance bill was set up, mind.


It isn't impartial. Best case is that they use it as a platform to get their own questions answered for their clients, standard that they will sell that particular consultant's services to clients as having advised on the bill,  most likely that they were prompting changes that will suit their clients. Those changes may be useful for clarity or may be helping tax dodges, but the lack of declaration of interest is shocking.


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Treelover? Do something?  he just trots round the Internet berating people for their lack of activity and denigrating socialists.



I wasn't going to bite, but its rich coming from someone who spends all his time posting on here, maybe 100 posts a day, you also don't know what i do, suffice to say many people receiving social care will do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2016)

treelover said:


> I wasn't going to bite, but its rich coming from someone who spends all his time posting on here, maybe 100 posts a day, you also don't know what i do, suffice to say many people receiving social care will do.


If you think posting on here is a bad thing, and you suggest spending time on here is wasted, then why don't you find something better to do with yourself?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2016)

treelover said:


> I wasn't going to bite, but its rich coming from someone who spends all his time posting on here, maybe 100 posts a day, you also don't know what i do, suffice to say many people receiving social care will do.


But Pickman's doesn't swan around the place grandiosely playing up his activist credentials...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> "Corbyn challenger to promise all female shortlists in target seats until half of Labour MPs are women, in commitment to gender equality"



I'm guessing these 'target' seats will be ones where the pro-Corbyn candidates happen to be male.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Smith is a feminist, dontcha know?
> 
> _
> _​But not the top job, obvs.
> View attachment 89872



May is the fucking PM and she has done nothing whatsoever for women, especially those subject to immigration control. This empty rhetoric really fucks me off. What is he going to do about cuts to DV services for women, what is he going to do about austerity which has disproportionately affected women, especially those with children? Oh that's right, probably nothing but hey he understands us because he'll have women in top jobs. Patronising cunt.


----------



## Authentic (Jul 24, 2016)

1927 said:


> Called at close friend's townsite. She was awaiting a call from Radio 4 who have evidently been ringing any old teachers of Smith that they can find. She wasn't looking forward to it as she said she couldn't possibly tell the truth about what he was like in school. I think the words obnoxious, lazy and twat were mentioned.


Hope you reminded her not to shoq her age.


----------



## Authentic (Jul 24, 2016)

1927 said:


> Called at close friend's townsite. She was awaiting a call from Radio 4 who have evidently been ringing any old teachers of Smith that they can find. She wasn't looking forward to it as she said she couldn't possibly tell the truth about what he was like in school. I think the words obnoxious, lazy and twat were mentioned.


Will this bullyinng and intimidation never stop?

You should be ashamed of yourseves.

The poor man is only tduing to overthrow a democratically elected lesfrr!


----------



## Authentic (Jul 24, 2016)

Authentic said:


> Will this bullyinng and intimidation never stop?
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourseves.
> 
> The poor man is only tduing to overthrow a democratically elected lesfrr!


leader - i can spell.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 24, 2016)

Schpell


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2016)

Small tale showing what a huge cunt Smith is.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2016)

Owen Smith says he's received death threats that "he will be killed like jo cox" then says corbyn isn't doing enough to deal with death threats.

What a horrible smeary cnut.

Labour leadership contender Owen Smith sent death threat like Jo Cox


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 24, 2016)

Labour MP Seema Malhotra accuses Jeremy Corbyn aide over office entry - BBC News

I know the bit about the 'Intrusion into the Vacant Office' saga has been posted before, but there's a bit at the bottom of the article about OS's wife receiving death threats and antisemitic abuse on Twitter.
The whole 'Labour Party is full of Antisemites and Corbyn is worse than Hitler' angle is turning into the £350 million to the EU Bollocks of a few weeks ago. In that we know it's not true, the PLP know it's not true, and the Corbynites know it's not true, but because  it keeps getting repeated, it get a sheen of respectability, and I wouldn't be surprised that of his career JC will be sort casually marked as racist.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like the Labour party is completely fucked.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep certainly needs a clear out.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2016)

The one great thing about Owen Smith's campaign is the enthusiasm of his supporters. 

Check out this lively bunch depicted on Owen's very own Twitter account - clearly bang up for the forthcoming  'radical socialist revolution':


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 24, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The one great thing about Owen Smith's campaign is the enthusiasm of his supporters.
> 
> Check out this lively bunch depicted on Owen's very own Twitter account - clearly bang up for the forthcoming  'radical socialist revolution':



Yeah - Ive been amazed with how shit his launch looked. Worse then Argh Eagle's - it looks like  a scene from an estate agents office where the manager is telling everyone that they've lost their jobs. Its just so amateurish - esepcially when up against Corbyn addressing packed rallies of thousands of supporters. These cunts are supposed to be good at PR and spin - its one of their main criticisms of Corbyn's leadership that he is shit at the media stuff - but then they produce stuff like Argh Eagles perfume range and this bollocks.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 24, 2016)

Still it's the best on offer. Only slightly more believable than the tory scum.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 24, 2016)

Just seen this share on fb from Clare  Soloman:

Report from Owen Smith campaign launch in Manchester last night: You had to be a labour member to get in but I Ignored that. A few hundred there but all stage managed. A teacher's question on education was half answered. I tried to ask about trident but wasn't selected. First questions were from 2 stooges who lied they were former Jeremy and momentum supporters. Waved their badges and renounced Corbyn Pol pot wd have been proud...

Also: NO CONFIRMATION! But we have heard:

"Incidentally I've received confirmation from an unusual source that Smith supporters were bussed in as you suspected. A guy who compared my comments to the work of Goebbels (except he spelt it wrong ) commented on people from around the country converging on Smith's event as a coordinated thing."

This may, or may not, be true, however it is fact that up until 19.00 there were around 50 there. Then, many more filed in and boosted the numbers and the video cameras panned onto the entrance, ignoring the speaker, waiting for OS to appear. 

The late arrivals were largely the ones to applaud first and led the standing ovation.

Finally, Jeremy Corbyn's event today is sold out. Owen Smiths wasn't, even tho he has!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The one great thing about Owen Smith's campaign is the enthusiasm of his supporters.
> 
> Check out this lively bunch depicted on Owen's very own Twitter account - clearly bang up for the forthcoming  'radical socialist revolution':


The ghost of labour future


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 24, 2016)

Smith seems to have hired another NHS privatising big-pharma lobbyist to run his campaign. Same one who Burnham used last time around. 

Andy Burnham: How the defender of the NHS cosied up to Big Pharma


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 24, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yeah - Ive been amazed with how shit his launch looked. Worse then Argh Eagle's - it looks like  a scene from an estate agents office where the manager is telling everyone that they've lost their jobs. Its just so amateurish - esepcially when up against Corbyn addressing packed rallies of thousands of supporters. These cunts are supposed to be good at PR and spin - its one of their main criticisms of Corbyn's leadership that he is shit at the media stuff - but then they produce stuff like Argh Eagles perfume range and this bollocks.



I actually thought Aarghs was sort of deliberately shit because she was just the stalking horse and the real candidate would come along later with the proper one. But I was wrong. It was a conspiracy of mine too far. They are all actually very laughably shit . Just pathetic .

Corbyn will wipe the floor with these shit bozos. They're shit .


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Corbyn will wipe the floor with these shit bozos. They're shit .



Undoubtedly he will. But Confucius says:  You can wipe the floor with shit, but it will carry on stinking.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 25, 2016)

Raheem said:


> Undoubtedly he will. But Confucius says:  You can wipe the floor with shit, but it will carry on stinking.



Not if you get the mop and bleach out. There needs to be a serious purge once Corbyn wins. Deselections all over the show.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Not if you get the mop and bleach out. There needs to be a serious purge once Corbyn wins. Deselections all over the show.



I believe that's pretty much what Confucius would have said next. It's not going to be quick or easy, though.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 25, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Smith seems to have hired another NHS privatising big-pharma lobbyist to run his campaign. Same one who Burnham used last time around.
> 
> Andy Burnham: How the defender of the NHS cosied up to Big Pharma



And the best they could come up with was the awe inspiring " Owen Smith..Labours future ". On some t shirts. Worn by less than enthusiastic glum people who look like they'd much rather be somewhere else .

 At least " Aargh " was memorable, and commentable . This is just meh . 
I suppose they can only polish a turd so far though .


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Smith is a feminist, dontcha know?
> 
> _
> _​But not the top job, obvs.
> View attachment 89872


Smith's 'feminism' appears to be coming back to bite him on the arse...again...


> _The conversation was caught on camera while the pair were waiting to take part in an ITV Wales general election leaders debate.
> In the exchange, Ms Wood asks: “Have you ever done Question Time, Owen?”
> He replies: “No, they keep putting you on instead.”
> Laughing, Ms Wood says: “I think with party balance there’d be other people they’d be putting on instead of you, wouldn’t they, rather than me.”
> ...


Gotta love those un-guarded, off camera recordings.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2016)

And, coutesy of twitter, more evidence of his 'feminist' world-view...


> *A new MP has apologised after he compared the UK government's planned public spending cuts to domestic violence.*
> _
> Owen Smith, the Labour MP for Pontypridd, wrote in an online article: "Surely, the Liberals will file for divorce as soon as the bruises start to show through the make-up?"
> 
> Women's groups criticised him for using "a fairly tasteless analogy"_.


Nice.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2016)

He sure can pick 'em....






     OS


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2016)

I think you're being unfair to them - OS was probably being very boring at that moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I think you're being unfair to them - OS was probably being very boring at that moment.


Pity how many moments like that he has.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2016)

♀ > ♂ = feminist, look you girlo.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 25, 2016)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> .


an accurate depiction of how much charisma owen smith has


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 25, 2016)

it was a remark on how they looked like the 3rd  student Labour society at Uni- characterless dull acolytes


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I think you're being unfair to them - OS was probably being very boring at that moment.



I think it's more likely that they've been ground down by all the relentless bullying.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 25, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He sure can pick 'em....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they all look at various levels between unimpressed and wanting the ground to swallow them up.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2016)

but ready to break out into bouts of spontaneous laughter and cheering


----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2016)

free spirit said:


> they all look at various levels between unimpressed and wanting the ground to swallow them up.


zero hours contract innit !


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2016)

they are all people who when asked 'who is owen smith' replied 'who?'


----------



## Sue (Jul 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> they are all people who when asked 'who is owen smith' replied 'who?'


No, they all replied, 'I like his blue, checked shirts.'


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He sure can pick 'em....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The picture makes complete sense once you realise he's wearing trousers with the arse area cut out.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He sure can pick 'em....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The two in the red t shirts look like they've just that very second had a gun pressed into the small of their back:

'Now smile you little fucker and we'll feed you once he's finished talking alright?'

The next photo is all Cheshire cat grins I guarantee it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 26, 2016)

It's a little bit like a still from the beginning of an ISIS execution video, isn't it?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ive got Stalinist images of each person, being doctored out the image one by one, after they betrayed the great leader - until, in 2024, OS will be stood, slightly bizarrely, in front of one of the new Trident submarines.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 26, 2016)

WillNeverWork said:


> The picture makes complete sense once you realise he's wearing trousers with the arse area cut out.


He needs them llike that, otherwise no one can hear him when he talks.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 26, 2016)

emanymton said:


> He needs them llike that, otherwise no one can hear him when he talks.


Boom boom!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He sure can pick 'em....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of them look bored and sullen, but the young woman in the red tee looks actively resentful, and as if she's wishing she had a half-brick to hand.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Most of them look bored and sullen, but the young woman in the red tee looks actively resentful, and as if she's wishing she had a half-brick to hand.


wondering why she's on stage listening to some normal person talking out of his arse to 50 people hen Corbyn's doing talks to crowds of thousands / tens of thousands.

I suspect she'll be swapping sides.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 26, 2016)

‘Corbyn doesn’t get patriotism,’ claims Owen Smith … while defending links to tax avoidance firm


> The leadership challenger says he will keep NATO’s target of spending 2 percent of GDP on defense, will ensure Trident nuclear weapons are renewed and is prepared to launch a nuclear strike if he becomes prime minister.


I couldn't help but wonder who he has decided is the target of this nuclear strike he's prepared for?


----------



## free spirit (Jul 26, 2016)

> and is prepared to launch a nuclear strike if he becomes prime minister.


couldn't he just settle for a few fireworks?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2016)

boasting about your willingness to immolate millions in a nuclear fire is leadership stuff now. What a cunt.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 26, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> boasting about your willingness to immolate millions in a nuclear fire is leadership stuff now. What a cunt.


given how long he took to officially put his hat into the ring for this leadership battle, I suspect he'd still be dithering and waiting for the polling data to come in when the first missiles struck the UK. But we can be rest easy that he'd definitely retaliate a couple of weeks later once he'd got properly moved into his bunker.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 26, 2016)

Nukes, patriotism and moaning about immigrants are core values for a radical socialist who boasts the same tradition as Bevan and Hardie. Im learning a great deal from this Smith chappie.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 26, 2016)

His greatest supporter may turn out to be the high court!

Time will tell.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Nukes, patriotism and moaning about immigrants are core values for a radical socialist who boasts the same tradition as Bevan and Hardie. Im learning a great deal from this Smith chappie.


Fits the non-naked bevan loads.


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2016)

weltweit said:


> His greatest supporter may turn out to be the high court!
> 
> Time will tell.


Are you a bot?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2016)

killer b said:


> Are you a bot?


Wait till half ten Thursday to find out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2016)

If by some misconception Smith wins can the thread be retitled the Owen Smith fail?


----------



## Sifta (Jul 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Most of them look bored and sullen, but the young woman in the red tee looks actively resentful, and as if she's wishing she had a half-brick to hand.



They look like a bunch of Corbynite pentiti paraded to confess the error of their ways


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 26, 2016)

Sifta said:


> They look like a bunch of Corbynite pentiti paraded to confess the error of their ways



Confession at the Owen da fe!


----------



## gosub (Jul 26, 2016)

Empty Seats at Smith Campaign Rally - Guido Fawkes


----------



## killer b (Jul 26, 2016)

Please don't link to guido


----------



## brogdale (Jul 26, 2016)

killer b said:


> Please don't link to *guido*


The loathsome Staines.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 26, 2016)

brogdale said:


> The loathsome Staines.


seaman staines


----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2016)

gosub said:


> Empty Seats at Smith Campaign Rally - Guido Fawkes



Some Labour 'moderates' have  been complaining that Staines is actively trying to help Corbyn by going after Smith, I thought that was bullshit at first but it is sort of starting to look like it.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 26, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Some Labour 'moderates' have  been complaining that Staines is actively trying to help Corbyn by going after Smith, I thought that was bullshit at first but it is sort of starting to look like it.



Why would he do that? Is Staines one of those numpties who genuinely believes in (unlike the Labour right) that "Corbyn is unelectable" bollocks?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 26, 2016)

NoXion said:


> Why would he do that? Is Staines one of those numpties who genuinely believes in (unlike the Labour right) that "Corbyn is unelectable" bollocks?



He hates Labour and probably thinks that Corbyn being leader means there won't be a Labour government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Most of them look bored and sullen, but the young woman in the red tee looks actively resentful, and as if she's wishing she had a half-brick to hand.


or a half pint


----------



## NoXion (Jul 26, 2016)

J Ed said:


> He hates Labour and probably thinks that Corbyn being leader means there won't be a Labour government.



It would be pretty funny to see his reaction were Corbyn to actually become PM.


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> ‘Corbyn doesn’t get patriotism,’ claims Owen Smith … while defending links to tax avoidance firm
> 
> I couldn't help but wonder who he has decided is the target of this nuclear strike he's prepared for?




He has mentioned Donald Trump amongst others.


----------



## treelover (Jul 26, 2016)

Have posters on here had encouters with Staines?, he has been around a fair while in different incarnations.


----------



## andysays (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like Smith will attempt to back up his "I'm as radical as Corbyn" claims later today

Owen Smith to promise workplace 'revolution' in Labour pitch

These are interesting


> He will propose:
> 
> Minimum guaranteed working hours and the abolition of zero hours contracts
> Scrapping trade union reforms that curb the ability of unions to call strikes


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2016)

andysays said:


> Looks like Smith will attempt to back up his "I'm as radical as Corbyn" claims later today
> 
> Owen Smith to promise workplace 'revolution' in Labour pitch
> 
> These are interesting


Perhaps I'm just being cynical, but it looks rather dubious to me that a true-blue Blairite Labour MP has suddenly "discovered" the need to rebalance workers' rights. There isn't much sign of that in his voting record hitherto...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2016)

don't believe a word of it. Minute he's got the big chair all that stuffs out the window.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 27, 2016)

> I grew up in South Wales during the miners' strike. That's when I came alive politically.
> 
> I saw the power of politics to change lives, for better and worse. We are seeing it again with a Tory government inflicting such damage through austerity. That's why we need a radical, united Labour Party and why I am standing for Leader.
> 
> ...



The blurb email going out to members. Content free, but clearly an attempt to persuade the post Corbyn joiners...


----------



## J Ed (Jul 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> don't believe a word of it. Minute he's got the big chair all that stuffs out the window.



Let's enter an alternate universe in which he does believe in every word of it and is willing to do the hard slog to implement it. He would be attacked by the right of the party from day one, and who would come to his defence? He has alienated everyone who would.


----------



## andysays (Jul 27, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps I'm just being cynical, but it looks rather dubious to me that a true-blue Blairite Labour MP has suddenly "discovered" the need to rebalance workers' rights. There isn't much sign of that in his voting record hitherto...



I certainly share your cynicism, but is it significant that he apparently finds it necessary to say these things? Did any of the non-Corbyn contenders say anything approaching this last time around, for instance?

A quote from the original article


> A spokesperson for Mr Corbyn's campaign said Mr Smith's focus on equality of outcomes, reindustrialisation and workers' rights echoed policies and speeches set out by the Labour leader, and shadow chancellor John McDonnell.
> 
> "Owen's speech today shows the leadership that Jeremy Corbyn has demonstrated in placing economic justice and fairness back at the heart of Labour politics," they said. "Under Jeremy, Labour has put restoring dignity and pride in our communities worst hit by decades of neglect at the core of our politics."



Anything in this?


----------



## YouSir (Jul 27, 2016)

andysays said:


> I certainly share your cynicism, but is it significant that he apparently finds it necessary to say these things? Did any of the non-Corbyn contenders say anything approaching this last time around, for instance?
> 
> A quote from the original article
> 
> Anything in this?



No, not as far as the PLP goes anyway. They'd promise free love for all if they thought it'd sway a few Corbyn supporters but you'd be a fool to drop your trousers.

As DotCommunist said, second he has a big chair it'll be forgotten.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2016)

Is subjunctive not more likely than future tense when talking about Smith and big chairs?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 27, 2016)

Any chance Smith will withdraw when/if the high court bid fails?

Its clear that all his leadership campaign will achieve is to transform his profile from "non-entity" to "that wanker" - whilst entrenching corbyn's position.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Any chance Smith will withdraw when/if the high court bid fails?
> 
> Its clear that all his leadership campaign will achieve is to transform his profile from "non-entity" to "that wanker" - whilst entrenching corbyn's position.


Followed, in due course, by _won't be standing in 2020 _and _wishing to spend more time with his directorships...._


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 27, 2016)

Its great that Owen Smith came politically alive during the miners strike. Have we got any further detailing the radical socialist activism he undertook between then and running for parliament?


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps I'm just being cynical, but it looks rather dubious to me that a true-blue Blairite Labour MP has suddenly "discovered" the need to rebalance workers' rights. There isn't much sign of that in his voting record hitherto...


He's not a 'true blue Blairite' he's a less charismatic Milibandite, or another Kinnock. The soft left are always the ones to stick the knife in deepest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Its great that Owen Smith came politically alive during the miners strike. Have we got any further detailing the radical socialist activism he undertook between then and running for parliament?


pehaps we will hear how he cast the first stone at the poll tax riots, stormed the winter palace and fought off a cavalry charge at peterloo. The fucking fraud


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 27, 2016)

Smith is going to be speaking at Orgreave of all places.


> Labour leadership hopeful Owen Smith is to set out plans to strengthen workers' rights and trade union powers, as he promises a workplace "revolution".
> 
> Mr Smith will say the UK has become "the poor man of Europe for job insecurity and workers rights".
> 
> ...



Devoid of his own ideas, he's merely stealing Corbyn's ideas and calling them his own.

Owen Smith: The Manchurian Leadership Candidate.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Smith is going to be speaking at Orgreave of all places.
> 
> 
> Devoid of his own ideas, he's merely stealing Corbyn's ideas and calling them his own.
> ...


Yep....


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> don't believe a word of it. Minute he's got the big chair all that stuffs out the window.



That perception is what'll sink Smith more than anything, more than his ridiculous lying about Corbyn even. It all just sounds like him saying what he thinks people want to hear, too lightweight to plough his own furrow. The obvious question is always "where were you with this stuff before" and he's got no answers. People will often put up with ruthless if there's clarity and drive to go with it, but all he's offered that seems genuine is personal ambition.


----------



## agricola (Jul 27, 2016)

belboid said:


> He's not a 'true blue Blairite' he's a less charismatic Milibandite, or another Kinnock. The soft left are always the ones to stick the knife in deepest.



the slow blade penetrates the shield


----------



## Supine (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't care what you lot think! I watched his speech and was very impressed with content and delivery. He doesn't stand a cat in hells chance of winning now but he has laid claim to potentially 'future leader' title imho.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

Supine said:


> I don't care what you lot think! I watched his speech and was very impressed with content and delivery. He doesn't stand a cat in hells chance of winning now but he has laid claim to potentially 'future leader' title imho.


Did he say that he'd be _tough on crime and tough on the causes of crime?_


----------



## Supine (Jul 27, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Did he say that he'd be _tough on crime and tough on the causes of crime?_



No 

But he promised to put up taxes, invest outside of london, end zero hrs contracts and get real equality for women. Seemed like a reasonable start...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> That perception is what'll sink Smith more than anything, more than his ridiculous lying about Corbyn even. It all just sounds like him saying what he thinks people want to hear, too lightweight to plough his own furrow. The obvious question is always "where were you with this stuff before" and he's got no answers. People will often put up with ruthless if there's clarity and drive to go with it, but all he's offered that seems genuine is personal ambition.


well this is it. Like them or loathe them, corbyns politics have been the same for his entire political career. Smith just tacked leftish because thats the way he sees the wind blowing. Its pretty nakedly grasping and taking people for mugs


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2016)

Supine said:


> No
> 
> But he promised to put up taxes, invest outside of london, end zero hrs contracts and get real equality for women. Seemed like a reasonable start...


he's lying. Absolutely bullshitting. None of his high sounding promises would get even a cursory attempt at being implemented. He's a proffesional bullshitter


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

Supine said:


> No
> 
> But he promised to put up taxes, invest outside of london, end zero hrs contracts and get real equality for women. Seemed like a reasonable start...


The reason he'll lose (as you suggested) is that these are Corbyn/McDonnell's policy ideas...and they believe in them.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 27, 2016)

brogdale said:


> The reason he'll lose (as you suggested) is that these are Corbyn/McDonnell's policy ideas...and they believe in them.


It's a bizarre strategy.

Corbyn must go. I must replace him. Policy? Oh, um, wot Jeremy said. He's right about all the new _policies_, clearly. Except the nukes bit. Definitely need to be clear about that.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 27, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a bizarre strategy.
> 
> Corbyn must go. I must replace him. Policy? Oh, um, wot Jeremy said. He's right about all the new _policies_, clearly. Except the nukes bit. Definitely need to be clear about that.



Don't forget the dog-whistle racism, because the workin' clarse loves a bit of dog-whistle racism. Send em back and I'll happily nuke em if they look at us funny, says Lifelong Socialist Owen Smith.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

One thing I'll say for OS; he does appear to spread joy wherever he speaks to the 'masses'....


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2016)

But he is wadical .. you know proper wadical


----------



## dennisr (Jul 27, 2016)

Owen Smith has just publicly attacked John McDonnell for never having done anything on employment rights.

"McDonnell has been on more early morning picket lines & protests than any other MP I can think of. John was a founder member of the Blacklist Support Group, fighting our cause when not many others were that interested. That's why the rank & file of the labour movement consider him one of our own."

(from Dave Smith - BSG)


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 27, 2016)

The emptiness. 


> Where outcomes can be equal, not just the opportunities we create.
> 
> That is why I am a politician.
> “The kind of revolution I’ll deliver” – Owen Smith’s speech on industry | LabourList


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The emptiness.


sadness in his eyes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> The emptiness.


and just to insert a partial anagram, the revolution he will drivel


----------



## Knotted (Jul 27, 2016)

brogdale said:


> One thing I'll say for OS; he does appear to spread joy wherever he speaks to the 'masses'....



A thought crossed my mind. Is Owen Smith's leadership campaign one big situationist prank? Here we have people who hate Corbynism being forced to cheer on Corbyn's policies. Aspiring to equality of outcome is just an old Labour platitude that doesn't mean much, except "fuck you Blair and Brown". He's basically winding up the people behind him. It's fantastic.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 27, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a bizarre strategy.
> 
> Corbyn must go. I must replace him. Policy? Oh, um, wot Jeremy said. He's right about all the new _policies_, clearly. Except the nukes bit. Definitely need to be clear about that.



Corbyn hasnt blamed enough stuff on immigration either.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 27, 2016)

dennisr said:


> Owen Smith has just publicly attacked John McDonnell for never having done anything on employment rights.
> 
> "McDonnell has been on more early morning picket lines & protests than any other MP I can think of. John was a founder member of the Blacklist Support Group, fighting our cause when not many others were that interested. That's why the rank & file of the labour movement consider him one of our own."
> 
> ...




Again, not a scintilla of evidence regarding Smiths activism. Has a single 'journalist' thought to ask him? It wouldnt be a big deal if he hadnt co opted the movement. We know the pols who have been alongside us in this struggle and that, and again it neednt be a big deal, it doesnt make them saints. But like I said before, I reckon many posters here have engaged in far more radical activism than OS without acting like they are the new light of radicalism. Its the seeming fakery, and exploiting the efforts and sacrifice of others for a pose that inspires legitimate anger.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 27, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Again, not a scintilla of evidence regarding Smiths activism. Has a single 'journalist' thought to ask him? It wouldnt be a big deal if he hadnt co opted the movement. We know the pols who have been alongside us in this struggle and that, and again it neednt be a big deal, it doesnt make them saints. But like I said before, I reckon many posters here have engaged in far more radical activism than OS without acting like they are the new light of radicalism. Its the seeming fakery, and exploiting the ecforts and sacrifice of others for a pose that inspires legitimate anger.


He used to work as a highly paid pr consultant for a drugs company, no? I'd be very surprised if said company would have paid him all that money for doing all that work if they'd thought he was out activising over radical stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

dennisr said:


> Owen Smith has just publicly attacked John McDonnell for never having done anything on employment rights.
> 
> "McDonnell has been on more early morning picket lines & protests than any other MP I can think of. John was a founder member of the Blacklist Support Group, fighting our cause when not many others were that interested. That's why the rank & file of the labour movement consider him one of our own."
> 
> (from Dave Smith - BSG)


i've seen mcdonnell at more lefty things than any other living mp, cuba, palestine, ireland. i have never seen smith at anything.


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a bizarre strategy.
> 
> Corbyn must go. I must replace him. Policy? Oh, um, wot Jeremy said. He's right about all the new _policies_, clearly. Except the nukes bit. Definitely need to be clear about that.


Surely it's the only strategy that could possibly succeed: to attempt to sell yourself as a hawkish, pugnacious left-winger. We've all seen how the centre & right poll in leadership elections last year.


----------



## Combustible (Jul 27, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a bizarre strategy.
> 
> Corbyn must go. I must replace him. Policy? Oh, um, wot Jeremy said. He's right about all the new _policies_, clearly. Except the nukes bit. Definitely need to be clear about that.



You've also missed the part where he takes Corbyn's policies, denies that Corbyn ever proposed them, then denounces Corbyn for not proposing the policies that he's taken from him.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i've seen mcdonnell at more lefty things than any other living mp, cuba, palestine, ireland. i have never seen smith at anything.



A key problem i see with corbyn et al is the age old thing of london centrism, which is why ive rarely seen JM, but I know he's the real deal. My memory is 2008? kingsnorth climate camp and some rather fruity police methods to get on site. JM was there in a couple of hours, as well as Caroline Lucas and, to his credit, Norman Baker of the LDs. Plods behaviour improved, though we then had a week of bizzare checks getting on and off site. JM is onside, we all know it. OS smells fake but I'll still welcome evidence to the contrary. How do we get him challenged on this?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2016)

My mate took this last night at Owen's rally.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It's a little bit like a still from the beginning of an ISIS execution video, isn't it?



Those are definitely people who would rather be somewhere else. And who've been coerced somehow into being there against their will.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 27, 2016)

Another photo of desperate youths. 

Staring out into the middle distance, thinking they should have just taken that detention instead.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 27, 2016)

The guy in the red shirt holding the sign appears to be giving Smith the finger.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 27, 2016)

I've seen more packed and lively CofE congregations


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 27, 2016)

dennisr said:


> Owen Smith has just publicly attacked John McDonnell for never having done anything on employment rights.



I've seen this all over social media - what is the source for it?


----------



## dennisr (Jul 27, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> I've seen this all over social media - what is the source for it?


Hi - I just took it as read from Dave mate - I know and trust him to be straight up

Looking at todays Grauniad "live feed" (linked below) there are a load of entries at around 14.55pm about Smith's replies to questions put to him. He says: "Not once in the last nine months in which I’ve served in the shadow cabinet have I heard a single debate being led by John McDonnell about a minister for labour. _Not once have I heard a single debate led by John McDonnell about rights at work ... It has been devoid of ideas quite often._ Now, there are lots of reasons for that. But I tell you straight; it’s about time Labour pulled its socks up"

Labour leadership: Owen Smith proposes £3bn wealth tax - live


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

they're so enfeebled they can't hold up a placard on their own, the poor mites.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 27, 2016)

inva said:


> Dai Smith is still alive isn't he?



Yes.  He must be turning in his bed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 27, 2016)

dennisr said:


> Hi - I just took it as read from Dave mate - I know and trust him to be straight up
> 
> Looking at todays Grauniad "live feed" (linked below) there are a load of entries at around 14.55pm about Smith's replies to questions put to him. He says: "Not once in the last nine months in which I’ve served in the shadow cabinet have I heard a single debate being led by John McDonnell about a minister for labour. _Not once have I heard a single debate led by John McDonnell about rights at work ... It has been devoid of ideas quite often._ Now, there are lots of reasons for that. But I tell you straight; it’s about time Labour pulled its socks up"
> 
> Labour leadership: Owen Smith proposes £3bn wealth tax - live


Notice the wording. 'led by' McD. What does that mean exactly? Who is it that 'leads' debates in shadow cabinet, and how does this get decided. 

Dodgy lawyer-mouthed cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 90002
> 
> they're so enfeebled they can't hold up a placard on their own, the poor mites.


Even out of focus you can tell they're sad, or possibly deeply ashamed of themselves?







Maybe we should set a challenge to find a picture including OS in which someone (other than OS) is smiling?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 27, 2016)

Well we've had the 'Kim Jung-il looks at things' website. Maybe it's time for the 'Owen Smith makes people sad' one.


----------



## Knotted (Jul 27, 2016)

Smith:


> Not once. Not once in the last nine months in which I’ve served in the shadow cabinet have I heard a single debate being led by John McDonnell about a minister for labour. Not once have I heard a single debate led by John McDonnell about rights at work ... It has been devoid of ideas quite often. Now, there are lots of reasons for that. But I tell you straight; it’s about time Labour pulled its socks up.



McDonnnel


> Employment rights have been front and centre for John McDonnell in the past 10 months as Shadow Chancellor and throughout his campaigning life. He launched the Institute of Employment Rights “Manifesto for Labour Law” on 28 June, which included a policy to reinstate the ministry of labour. Jeremy Corbyn has also proposed reinstating the Ministry of Labour, notably during last year’s leadership campaign.



Labour leadership: Owen Smith proposes £3bn wealth tax - live

This lying is so brazen, has such chuztpah that I'm beginning to think Owen Smith has a pathological character along the lines of Jeffery Archer. I've not just nicked your idea but I've also complained that you never initiated it in the first place. What have his supporters let themselves in for? I almost want him to win just for the horrible fascination of watching him.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> sadness in his eyes


Aw, bless.


----------



## dennisr (Jul 27, 2016)

John Dunn (Orgreave Justice Campaign) confronted Smith (very politely I should add...) today.

He says on his fb page:

"Just back from running Owen Smith out of S Yorks.
So sick of him trying to shamelessly exploit our struggle that I felt compelled to dash off to Orgreave to politely (yes I can do polite!),and, as a striking miner, ask him to stop such shameless opportunism. He tried to tell me about his background in S. Wales so I replied that whilst he was making pharmaceutical companies rich we were struggling for justice and told him that it was disgusting that he would have such shame as to tarnish the defining moment in our strike, and if he was so committed to the Orgreave issue why had he not signed Ian Lavery's early day motion, to which I got no response whatsoever.
I added that his actions in the PLP coup were no different to the UDM scabs who undermined our strike. He scuttled into his car, wound the window up and wouldn't speak to me anymore."

Nice one John.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2016)

There's definitely a cheerier vibe in the bottom picture .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> There's definitely a cheerier vibe in the bottom picture .


red t-shirt girl: daggers in her eyes


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2016)

The pretence was definitely getting too much for that one . I think he lured them people with Pokemon and then just locked the doors .


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2016)

editor said:


> My mate took this last night at Owen's rally.
> 
> View attachment 89999



And always the human shields...


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 27, 2016)

The woman in the red t-shirt looks appalled, the woman next to her has the resigned expression of some one who's nagging suspicion of dick headedness has just been confirmed, the man next to her looks as though he can't believe his ears, while the guy next to him looks as though he is contemplating bolting for the door.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 27, 2016)

The many expressions of Owen Smith:

Intelligence






Passion






Cunning







Outrage






Pervyness


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 27, 2016)

They all look Pervy to me . He's a wrong un, and no mistake . I can often tell, just by looking .


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The many expressions of Owen Smith:
> 
> Intelligence


Either Owen is too short - or his tie is too long ..


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Even out of focus you can tell they're sad, or possibly deeply ashamed of themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Bonathon Jishop on the left-hand side!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2016)

dennisr said:


> John Dunn (Orgreave Justice Campaign) confronted Smith (very politely I should add...) today.
> 
> He says on his fb page:
> 
> ...



Smith will probably grass him to plod for hate speech, for comparing him to a scab.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Smith will probably grass him to plod for hate speech, for comparing him to a scab.



Wouldn't surprise me one bit, the wretched twat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> red t-shirt girl: daggers in her eyes



red t-shirt boy: "a detention's only supposed to last 40 minutes!" in his eyes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> The pretence was definitely getting too much for that one . I think he lured them people with Pokemon and then just locked the doors .



Yes, people! There IS a Pokéstop on the stage!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> They all look Pervy to me . He's a wrong un, and no mistake . I can often tell, just by looking .



Is he one of those "sex people", though?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, people! There IS a Pokéstop on the stage!



How do you get 20 Owen Smith supporters onto a stage?



Spoiler



Pokemon.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 27, 2016)

I cannot believe Smith has turned up at Orgreave, how many faces have this lot got?
It's a kick in the teeth for all those who turned up for the picket that day.
Shameless!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2016)

Dodgy stuff from Progress dominated Croydon LP after Owen Smith's un-announced visit earlier this week.



> _Officials in Croydon North Constituency Labour Party have been forced to make a humiliating climbdown over their attempts to stage *a leadership nomination meeting which sought to exclude the vast majority of the area’s members.*_



​


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

Smith's capturing the Labour heartlands...


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 28, 2016)

> "Matt Wrack, FBU general secretary, said: “We welcome Owen Smith’s decision to speak out for working people, but this damascene conversion must be greeted with caution given that just one year ago he supported the public sector pay freeze, which is now affecting our firefighter members for the seventh consecutive year.
> 
> “Jeremy Corbyn has been supporting the trade union movement all his political life and has a well catalogued history of putting working people first. He has supported firefighters for decades, and he cares deeply about protecting the pay and conditions of all working people. It’s not just a gimmick to help him get re-elected as Labour leader, and the public know this – they’re not fools. If Owen Smith wants to gain ground in the leadership contest, he needs to be a bit more original than this.”


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> I cannot believe Smith has turned up at Orgreave, how many faces have this lot got?
> It's a kick in the teeth for all those who turned up for the picket that day.
> Shameless!


supposedly someone had a go... What did you do Mister radical?

AN EX-MINER confronted Labour leadership pretender Owen Smith yesterday and accused him of exploiting the tragedy of Orgreave by choosing to stage a media conference there in his bid to oust Jeremy Corbyn.

Orgreave campaigner John Dunn also accused Mr Smith of shamelessly copying policies put forward by Jeremy Corbyn and claiming them as his own.

The event included an announcement by Mr Smith that he would introduce a Ministry of Labour if he led a Labour government — a proposal put forward by Jeremy Corbyn and reported in the Morning Star last year.

Orgreave, where the police brutally attacked miners during the 1984-5 strike against pit closures, is now an industrial estate.

But as Mr Smith left Mr Dunn confronted him and scolded him for using the tragedy as part of his leadership bid.

Mr Dunn worked at Markham colliery in Derbyshire before being sacked in 1990.

He told the Morning Star: “Owen Smith was staging a publicity stunt.

“I went up as an individual and politely asked him as a former striking miner to stop exploiting our struggle.

“He talked about his own mining heritage and tried to pass that off on me, so I told him that while he was making a pharmaceutical company rich we were struggling after the strike.”

Mr Dunn said he also asked Mr Smith why he had not signed a Commons early day motion calling for a public inquiry into what happened at Orgreave.

“His aides hustled him into his car and he wound the window up,” said Mr Dunn.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Dodgy stuff from Progress dominated Croydon LP after Owen Smith's un-announced visit earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90008​



Now there's a pic for the "up the arse" thread!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

ska invita said:


> supposedly someone had a go... What did you do Mister radical?
> 
> AN EX-MINER confronted Labour leadership pretender Owen Smith yesterday and accused him of exploiting the tragedy of Orgreave by choosing to stage a media conference there in his bid to oust Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## treelover (Jul 28, 2016)

brogdale said:


> One thing I'll say for OS; he does appear to spread joy wherever he speaks to the 'masses'....



many of them are Lobby Journalists.


----------



## treelover (Jul 28, 2016)

dennisr said:


> Owen Smith has just publicly attacked John McDonnell for never having done anything on employment rights.
> 
> "McDonnell has been on more early morning picket lines & protests than any other MP I can think of. John was a founder member of the Blacklist Support Group, fighting our cause when not many others were that interested. That's why the rank & file of the labour movement consider him one of our own."
> 
> (from Dave Smith - BSG)



Unbelievable, I had some time for Smith when shadow DWP, but this is beyond the pale.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 28, 2016)

Owen Smith is on BBC News now apparently "answering questions from viewers" (in reality Annita McVeigh is asking carefully selected questions, one of which is on immigration). He's all over the shop. Like the rest of his ilk, he fails to understand that Labour isn't in government. All this talk about being a "credible party of government" is meaningless. Labour needs to be a credible opposition rather than a token opposition, before it can be a party of government.


----------



## treelover (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> My mate took this last night at Owen's rally.
> 
> View attachment 89999





The BBC seem very reluctant to show wider shots of these rallies.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Smith's capturing the Labour heartlands...




TBH I live here and I'm surprised we even have a local Labour Party.

I'm unsurprised they chose the bellend, mind.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 28, 2016)

The BFAWU gives Owen Who? a much needed kicking for his claim that John McDonnell has "done nothing" for workers' rights.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 28, 2016)

The FBU responds to Smith's claims.
Owen Smith as a champion of workers rights a 'welcome conversion' says firefighters' union | Fire Brigades Union


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2016)

owen smith has all the charisma of a branch manager in a small town barclays bank. This is their great hope, and everyones calling fraud and cunt on him already


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> TBH I live here and I'm surprised we even have a local Labour Party.
> 
> I'm unsurprised they chose the bellend, mind.


33 active (voting) members, apparently (22 : 11)!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2016)

I must be one of thousands who see Smith's lips move, but all I hear is Blair, Blair, Blair!

He is the current darling of the media backed by the 1 percent cent masters.
Not only showing beyond any doubt that Labour is two parties under one banner, but ready to promote  Smith or any other anti worker to stand and be provided with doubtful, if not downright spurious tales of their beliefs and support they have given in their lifetime to forwarding a socialist agenda.
Personally I would rather have a small party, stand and fight for a few dozen seats in parliament from a socialist platform, than see this mascarade of workers being duped, once again into electing any sheep in wolfs clothing neo-liberal supporting  capitalism.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> owen smith has all the charisma of a branch manager in a small town barclays bank



...those appallingly bad set-up's of him infront of glum and desperate looking "supporters" just draw even more attention to the fact.....why on earth do they keep doing it ..it's David Brent level lack of awareness....


----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2016)

The alternative is to have him up there looking glum and desperate-looking on his own which I presume they feel is worse


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

After the Orgreave snub we now have:


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

This one is from his own twitter page.






Not happy, are they?
That poor little girl; is that his daughter?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 28, 2016)

brogdale said:


> This one is from his own twitter page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it reminds me of that guy who tried to forcefeed his daughter a BSE burger on TV to prove they were safe.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> it reminds me of that guy who tried to forcefeed his daughter a BSE burger on TV to prove they were safe.



John Gummer?

I'm not sure even Owen Smith is quite that bad.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 28, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> John Gummer?
> 
> I'm not sure even Owen Smith is quite that bad.


just the photo I mean.

I don't really like making people into hate figures! just like i don't like making people into messiahs. all seems a bit dramatic.


----------



## Supine (Jul 28, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> I must be one of thousands who see Smith's lips move, but all I hear is Blair, Blair, Blair!



So you hear "electable politician who could win a GE then"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> I must be one of thousands who see Smith's lips move, but all I hear is Blair, Blair, Blair!


i must be one of dozens who see smith's lips move, and all i hear is the dry rasp of a lizard


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

Supine said:


> So you hear "electable politician who could win a GE then"


I wonder what else he did. But just to be clear - because saying you want someone who could win a general election is utter emptiness - what and who do you mean? Are you saying Owen Smith is this person? If so, why?

And fuck those smilies.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

Supine said:


> So you hear "electable politician who could win a GE then"


Yep, but for capital.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

editor said:


> My mate took this last night at Owen's rally.
> 
> View attachment 89999



Thought you might like to see how the same dismal turn-out was cast by a Smith supporter...courtesy of a carefully chose position in the hall and an ultra wide-angle lens!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2016)

Smith seems to be the ideal candidate....for the M4 corridor.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2016)

I have watched Smith talking to various news people and have come to the conclusion he is Mr Charisma Bypass .. there is no spark there, no passion, no enthusiasm even .. it does not bode well for his attempt to win the leadership, my view is he cannot win.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I have watched Smith talking to various news people and have come to the conclusion he is Mr Charisma Bypass .. there is no spark there, no passion, no enthusiasm even .. it does not bode well for his attempt to win the leadership, my view is he cannot win.


Because of this?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Because of this?


I am sure he cannot win for many reasons, but lacking charisma will be one of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

In what way would it be relevant in the vote?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> In what way would it be relevant in the vote?


He is putting himself forward as a person with the same radical ideas as Corbyn but someone who can lead Labour to an election victory, something he says Corbyn cannot do. To achieve this status in the minds of his electorate he needs to come across as a leader. He isn't coming across as that.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2016)

Charisma doesn't really exist tbh. Certainly in modern politics it doesn't anyway. Now it just means 'is able to talk for 5 minutes without notes and no hesitations'. In which case Smith probably fits the bill.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2016)

(This is how total personality vacuums like cameron and David Milliband somehow enjoy a rep for being natural leaders)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

So do i.  And that other cunt in marketing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2016)

Smith is no leader, he is a follower, of Corbyn. What a pity he can only steal other's ideas. He is just a blagger. I hope nobody falls for it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 28, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Smith is no leader, he is a follower, of Corbyn. What a pity he can only steal other's ideas. He is just a blagger. I hope nobody falls for it.



Lots of people have fallen for it. Leader of Brighton council has been busy making a Smith anti-austerity banner on his twitter profile


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Lots of people have fallen for it. Leader of Brighton council has been busy making a Smith anti-austerity banner on his twitter profile


I guess it is more wishful thinking than anything else. We need to scotch this bullshit PDQ.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2016)

The leader of Brighton council hasn't fallen for anything. None of them have. They're just supporting whatever has the best chance of getting Corbyn out - which is currently Smith.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 28, 2016)

If he believes Smith is now anti austerity, he's either fallen for the shite or had a terrible blow to the head.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2016)

Of course he doesn't  believe it.


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2016)

Nor does he want it. He just wants his man in the top job, so he'll make bullshit anti-austerity twibbons _without actually meaning it _ If he thinks that will help.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Lots of people have fallen for it. Leader of Brighton council has been busy making a Smith anti-austerity banner on his twitter profile


He's playing the game. Come on mate you're not this daft.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 29, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Lots of people have fallen for it. Leader of Brighton council has been busy making a Smith anti-austerity banner on his twitter profile


the guy who had the constituency party suspended?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 29, 2016)

I know, I know, the bloke gets right under my fucking skin!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 29, 2016)

free spirit said:


> the guy who had the constituency party suspended?



He was a cog in the process I do believe.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 31, 2016)

Have we had this yet?

Owen Smith's Soft Left Memes for Socialist Teens

I really have trouble figuring out what's satire any more. Though either way it'd make a good Mogwai album title.


----------



## inva (Jul 31, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> Owen Smith's Soft Left Memes for Socialist Teens
> 
> I really have trouble figuring out what's satire any more. Though either way it'd make a good Mogwai album title.


on a page called 'paid for by Portland'?

they're not very funny are they?


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2016)

Is their challenge to be as shit as the pro Corbyn memes?


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2016)

I think this is too meta for me tbh.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 31, 2016)

team owen now pissing people off with a mass text out in the early hours of sunday morning.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2016)

McDonnell calls Smith a splitter.



> _The Labour leadership challenger Owen Smith has been accused by Jeremy Corbyn’s campaign of talking up the threat of a split in the party and giving tacit support to plotters who want to see it divided.
> 
> John McDonnell, chair of the Jeremy for Labour campaign and shadow chancellor, said Smith must do more to denounce those seeking a split or risk becoming the *“disunity candidate”*._


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 31, 2016)

Owen Smith apologises for 'smash May back on her heels' remark

"Smith initially defended the comments as robust political language, but a spokesman said later the remarks were “off-script and, on reflection, it was an inappropriate choice of phrase and he apologises for using it”.

A spokesman for the campaign of the Labour leader, Jeremy Corbyn, said: “We need to be careful of the language we use during this contest as many members, including many female Labour MPs, have said they feel intimidated by aggressive language.”


----------



## weltweit (Jul 31, 2016)

So, everything Smith says should be "on script"? What a sad situation that he can't trust himself to say the right thing without a script meeting beforehand.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh how intimidating that Smith fella is.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> A spokesman for the campaign of the Labour leader, Jeremy Corbyn, said: “We need to be careful of the language we use during this contest as many members, including many female Labour MPs, have said they feel intimidated by aggressive language.”


Dry. As. A. Bone. I love it


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2016)

Gmail put the Owen Smith email in spam


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Dry. As. A._ Bone_. I love it


Talking of which...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2016)

BREAKING NEWS - Owen Smith has quit the leadership race and joined the Hare Krishnas instead.







Later on he was spotted stealing free ice creams, probably out of the hands of starving children.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> BREAKING NEWS - Owen Smith has quit the leadership race and joined the Hare Krishnas instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that photographer went a bit far showing a photograph of the inside of Smiths mouth. Not nice I think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Talking of which...



rose slurping cunt


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> rose slurping cunt



_Sparkling _rose, no less.

(Probably from a socialist vineyard though.)


----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> rose slurping cunt


Not in a flute, surely.

Although who knows with him.

'I normally drink me pink fizz out of a mug'


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2016)

_I didn't even know what it was, I thought it was fizzy Ribena._


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2016)

'the concept of rose is a new one on me- I don't even know how to pronounce the word. Thats how comically PFWC I am. Lads'


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Not in a flute, surely.
> 
> Although who knows with him.
> 
> 'I normally drink me pink fizz out of a mug'



Who can remember the election years ago that was expected to be a big success for Labour. As a consequence lots of supermarkets stocked up with pink champagne. They lost, so the shops were full of unsaleable stock. When was that?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2016)

Later on he was spotted stealing free ice creams, probably out of the hands of starving children.






[/QUOTE]
Still nicking Corbyn's ideas, then...


----------



## mauvais (Aug 1, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Who can remember the election years ago that was expected to be a big success for Labour. As a consequence lots of supermarkets stocked up with pink champagne. They lost, so the shops were full of unsaleable stock. When was that?


Are you sure this wasn't just a fever dream? Or the plot of, say, Ab Fab?

What happens if the Tories ever lose? An oversupply of 'Blue Nun'?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 1, 2016)

Owen Smith pays homage to Margaret Thatcher, by eating the product she helped invent as an industrial chemist.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 1, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Who can remember the election years ago that was expected to be a big success for Labour. As a consequence lots of supermarkets stocked up with pink champagne. They lost, so the shops were full of unsaleable stock. When was that?



'92. The year Kinnock proved himself to be an utter cunting fuck-trumpet by shouting "alright!!!" in a mid-Atlantic accent, like some cheapjack revivalist preacher.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 1, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Are you sure this wasn't just a fever dream? Or the plot of, say, Ab Fab?
> 
> What happens if the Tories ever lose? An oversupply of 'Blue Nun'?



When the Tories lose, there's a run on everything.

Major gin shortage in Tory constituencies, though.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 1, 2016)

This definitely belongs here,


----------



## brogdale (Aug 2, 2016)

Older viewers may, like me, be slightly disturbed that Jones looks like the love-child of a threesome between Clive & Roy Jenkins and George Brown.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> There's definitely a cheerier vibe in the bottom picture .


the top photo: wouldn't be surprised if smith is using dole slave labour


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2016)

Bit of an investigation here about how OS got his job at BBC wales (via his dad apparently), his lack of political activism and how he got into the Labour Party.

EXCLUSIVE — OWEN SMITH: FORGED BY PATRONAGE AND NEPOTISM?


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2016)

Good piece. That response from the BBC editor is great: he doesn't actually understand how nepotism works, or that there's anything wrong with what he did. Brilliant.


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 5, 2016)

Lol at the bit where Smith dials 999 to arrange a police spokesman on the Today program and the police complain; his colleagues shout at him and he complains of a culture of bullying.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 5, 2016)

have we had this one?

Smith supporter caught out making up fake yougov polling results.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 5, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


>



If Corbyn dropped out Smith still wouldn't win.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 5, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


>




Jesus I hope he doesn't drop out, would give them the excuse to go again and I'm already bored shitless with it.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2016)

> _“That is why, as Labour leader, *I would introduce a five-year ban on former Labour party staffers, advisers, MPs and donors from receiving an honour or becoming a member of the House of Lords*. I am calling on all the other political leaders to follow suit until the system can be overhauled.
> “This would be the first step towards bringing an end to the era of political cronyism once and for all.”_



Says the "radical socialist" Owen Smith.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2016)

With 'enemies' like these, who needs friends in your own party?









> _MPs *Charles Walker*, Owen Smith and *Richard Benyon* put political differences to one side as they search for trout on a low River Pang in Berkshire._


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 8, 2016)

certainly looks like a bit of a slippery fish


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 8, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> View attachment 90465
> certainly looks like a bit of a slippery fish


Is that Michael Gove he's fondling there?


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




I eat dodgy barbecue meat down London Fields like one of them normals, I might even have a beer later just like other humans, especially the ones who live outside the London bubble. Please concentrate on my smirk rather than my cold dead eyes.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




Heard gossip about that, there were some oddly selective invites going out from some MPs. Obviously too selective, or not selective enough given that I'm sure there a few Corbyn supporters in that (small) crowd.


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 8, 2016)

Wouldn't his proposal for a five-year moratorium on honours effectively guarantee the Tories control of the House of Lords for the whole term of a Labour government?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Wouldn't his proposal for a five-year moratorium on honours effectively guarantee the Tories control of the House of Lords for the whole term of a Labour government?


If the LP was proposing to do the decent thing with the Lords, it shouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## andysays (Aug 8, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Wouldn't his proposal for a five-year moratorium on honours effectively guarantee the Tories control of the House of Lords for the whole term of a Labour government?



I would have thought so too, but when your socialist principles are as deep-rooted as Owen's you don't concern yourself with mundane political realities like that, apparently...


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2016)

He means labour wouldn't give honours to anyone who'd donated, worked for the party etc until 5 years after their association with the party ended.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2016)

It's a shit idea. Not as shit an idea as the actual honours system, but a shit one nonetheless. And entirely opportunistically proposed to make the most of the Chakrabati debacle.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2016)

Was there a debate?


----------



## Tankus (Aug 8, 2016)

What are the chances of him remaining as a labour mp into the next general election whether he wants to be or not ?


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Was there a debate?


No, but there was a debacle.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2016)

killer b said:


> No, but there was a debacle.


No one sort of noticed or cared though. Another odd choice of ground to even prepare to fight on. Certainly wouldn't change anything.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2016)

I suppose there's the Cameron resignation honours too. They're still running Chakrabarti though, so I guess they think it's doing damage.


----------



## killer b (Aug 9, 2016)

Fairly bleak account of an Owen smith event here: I went to an Owen Smith barbecue, and it was a bit terrible - Nigh Side


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 9, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> View attachment 90465
> certainly looks like a bit of a slippery fish



Is he attempting to show solidarity with bottom feeders now?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Aug 10, 2016)

GMB to back Smith...

GMB union backs Owen Smith for Labour leader - BBC News


----------



## brogdale (Aug 10, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> GMB to back Smith...
> 
> GMB union backs Owen Smith for Labour leader - BBC News


Some concerns amongst the membership?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> Fairly bleak account of an Owen smith event here: I went to an Owen Smith barbecue, and it was a bit terrible - Nigh Side



The photo of him with soapbox and megaphone oozes fakery.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Aug 10, 2016)

Have we had this?

Owen Smith: The David Brent of politics


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 10, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Have we had this?
> 
> Owen Smith: The David Brent of politics



I just came here to post that.



> I counted fewer than 100 in attendance. To be honest, I’ve hosted bigger barbeques.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Some concerns amongst the membership?


Likewise the MU.  Much unrest among its members...

Musicians Union backlash over Owen Smith endorsement


----------



## killer b (Aug 10, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Likewise the MU.  Much unrest among its members...
> 
> Musicians Union backlash over Owen Smith endorsement


That isn't a trustworthy site you've posted. You can probably assume the opposite of what he says is true.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 10, 2016)

This is true anyway..... 

"Tonight, The Isle of Wight Labour Party supported Mr. J. Corbyn leadership by a resounding 76 - 5 victory."


----------



## Cid (Aug 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> That isn't a trustworthy site you've posted. You can probably assume the opposite of what he says is true.



As hinted at by their popular stuff bar...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> That isn't a trustworthy site you've posted. You can probably assume the opposite of what he says is true.



Take that back you animal. Crocels News is a fine media outlet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 10, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Take that back you animal. Crocels News is a fine media outlet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 11, 2016)

It depends what you mean by fine. Thin and weak might be appropriate considering the site is an example of vanity publishing on behalf of a certain person called JB.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Some concerns amongst the membership?



And the shit storm continues on twitter & elsewhere! Why were hundreds of thousands of GMB members denied a vote? GS says every member was balloted, which clearly isn't the case. Calls of GC is a liar, it was a right-wing stitch up...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 11, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> hundreds of thousands of GMB members


how many didnt get papers approx?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> how many didnt get papers approx?



No idea, but enough to ask wtf is going on.

e2a: I don't buy the 41 thousand only voted shite. Out of a membership of over 600K?!


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 11, 2016)

.


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No idea, but enough to ask wtf is going on.
> 
> e2a: I don't buy the 41 thousand only voted shite. Out of a membership of over 600K?!


Unison gave their backing on a response from 18,000 of their members, and I don't see anyone moaning about that.

Crying foul on every result that isn't what you want it to be is a waste of time tbh. Especially when it's going to make no difference whatsoever to the final result.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> Unison gave their backing on a response from 18,000 of their members, and I don't see anyone moaning about that.
> 
> Crying foul on every result that isn't what you want it to be is a waste of time tbh. Especially when it's going to make no difference whatsoever to the final result.


Agreed.
Does not reflect well on GMB membership that 25,969 went for Smith, though.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 11, 2016)

Only 70 000 people (tops) voted through their union in the last leadership election.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 11, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Only 70 000 people (tops) voted through their union in the last leadership election.


Quite; the actual vote.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> Crying foul on every result that isn't what you want it to be is a waste of time tbh. Especially when it's going to make no difference whatsoever to the final result.



It's got fuck all to do with crying foul. Union are saying every member was balloted when they clearly fuckin' weren't!


----------



## brogdale (Aug 11, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It's got fuck all to do with crying foul. Union are saying every member was balloted when they clearly fuckin' weren't!


The question they were asked seems more of a problem to me; potentially very leading IMO.


> *Question – Who do you think is best placed to lead the Labour Party to a General Election victory and serve as Prime Minister?*


Why not ask about the actual role ie. leader of the LP?


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2016)

I think we can probably assume that all the unions are corrupt and will try to set it up so any poll like this will give whatever result the leadership want.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> I think we can probably assume that all the unions are corrupt and will try to set it up so any poll like this will give whatever result the leadership want.



About sums it up. Christ on a bike.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> That isn't a trustworthy site you've posted. You can probably assume the opposite of what he says is true.


Just for interest, here's the MU Facebook page. 

Security Check Required

The membership seem quite unhappy at the situation.  Some 200+ comments, almost all of them quite angry.....


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2016)

Out of interest to whom? I can show you people being angry on social media for any topic you care to mention.

also, it doesn't matter.


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2016)

(that crocells news site is run by a notorious fantasist and sometime enemy of this site btw, I'd break the link in case he ends up back here again)


----------



## rover07 (Aug 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> how many didnt get papers approx?



There weren't any GMB ballot papers.

It was an email.


----------



## Cid (Aug 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> Out of interest to whom? I can show you people being angry on social media for any topic you care to mention.
> 
> also, it doesn't matter.



I dunno if I was a member I'd be a bit pissed off; the decision was made by their executive committee and they won't say how individual committee members voted. Which isn't a great model of accountability. 

Although, as you say, it matters not one jot.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 11, 2016)

rover07 said:


> There weren't any GMB ballot papers.
> 
> It was an email.





> _The ballot was conducted by the independent agency Electoral Reform Services (ERS) and closed at noon on Wednesday 10 August._


No?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 11, 2016)

So how many ballots went missing in the fucking post? It's a CWU conspiracy!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2016)

heheheheheheh:
WEEKLY WANKER #070: OWEN SMITH


----------



## rover07 (Aug 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> No?



I meant there was no paper ballot, like there normally is.

Instead just an email linking to an electronic ballot with the loaded question and 2 choices to tick. Corbyn or Smith.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 11, 2016)

rover07 said:


> I meant there was no paper ballot, like there normally is.
> 
> Instead just an email linking to an electronic ballot with the loaded question and 2 choices to tick. Corbyn or Smith.



According to the horses mouth, there were both! It's a fucking democratic disaster for the GMB.


----------



## gosub (Aug 12, 2016)

brogdale said:


> The question they were asked seems more of a problem to me; potentially very leading IMO.
> ​Why not ask about the actual role ie. leader of the LP?



I don't think the question is the problem its the choice of answers.


The anti Corbynites should have given him longer, and offered a credible alternative


----------



## J Ed (Aug 12, 2016)

Indeliblelink said:


> View attachment 90465
> certainly looks like a bit of a slippery fish



Bet someone else caught it for him


----------



## teqniq (Aug 15, 2016)

What exactly is 'secret' about it Owen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 15, 2016)

and as a former shill for pfizer the man just wishes it was the labour party doing it. The fucking cheek of him


----------



## Tankus (Aug 15, 2016)

Irony is ...labour privatised more of the NHS than the tories ever did


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2016)

Flash-back to that bit in the 'management conference' where he wrote down (and underlined)..._*turn those challenges into opportunities! *_He's just what the people's party needs...


> _Labour leadership hopeful Owen Smith has accused Jeremy Corbyn of using his previous career as a lobbyist for the pharmaceuticals industry as “a stick with which to beat me”.
> 
> In a speech on the NHS at the University of Salford on Monday, Smith said _*he was not ashamed to have worked for companies that make medicines to treat conditions such as cancer, diabetes and asthma, and that big pharmaceutical firms provided an important service to the NHS.*


Owen Smith: Corbyn is exploiting my former work in pharmaceuticals


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Owen Smith: Corbyn is exploiting my former work in pharmaceuticals


he's such a shit candidate he really fucking is.


----------



## tim (Aug 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> he's such a shit candidate he really fucking is.



Not just worse than Hitler, but even worse than Kendall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2016)

tim said:


> Not just worse than Hitler, but even worse than Kendall.


not just worse than hitler but worse then fucking hess too.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 15, 2016)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 90933
> 
> What exactly is 'secret' about it Owen?



It seems to me that Mr Smith is a fellow of the Stating the Bleeding Obvious Society!


----------



## two sheds (Aug 15, 2016)

Be fair this might be a secret plan running secretly alongside the plainly clear plan.


----------



## We'veHadEnough (Aug 15, 2016)

Complete waste of Space


----------



## teqniq (Aug 17, 2016)

Smith bringing a whole new meaning to clueless


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Smith bringing a whole new meaning to clueless
> 
> View attachment 91053



Apparently 'conflict is always resolved through dialogue', according to Mr Smith. Yet again he uses an opportunity to state the bleeding obvious!


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2016)

That face, though...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

smelling his own farts


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Apparently 'conflict is always resolved through dialogue', according to Mr Smith. Yet again he uses an opportunity to state the bleeding obvious!


That, or nukes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That face, though...


It's kind of the face of someone you could imagine popping up in a Stinson Hunter video, pursued out of a provincial Morrison's café into the car park at a pace. Prick probably drove into the parent & toddler spaces too, the beast 

ETA:

IT WAS ALL A MISUNDERSTANDING, obvs.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Apparently 'conflict is always resolved through dialogue', according to Mr Smith. Yet again he uses an opportunity to state the bleeding obvious!


Except that IS is a death cult who are not interested in negotiations.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's kind of the face of someone you could imagine popping up in a Stinson Hunter video, pursued out of a provincial Morrison's café into the car park at a pace. Prick probably drove into the parent & toddler spaces too, the beast
> 
> ETA:
> 
> IT WAS ALL A MISUNDERSTANDING, obvs.


it's the kind of face you can imagine the women of paris marching to versailles in october 1789 would have picked out of the watching crowds, severed, and placed on a pike.


----------



## JHE (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Apparently 'conflict is always resolved through dialogue', according to Mr Smith. Yet again he uses an opportunity to state the bleeding obvious!


It is neither obvious nor true that conflict is always resolved through dialogue.  


Smith didn't explain what dialogue he would want to have with the gentlemen of IS once he got them 'round the table'.  I wonder what he has in mind.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That face, though...


Is there a "Labour cum face' thread?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

JHE said:


> It is neither obvious nor true that conflict is always resolved through dialogue.
> 
> 
> Smith didn't explain what dialogue he would want to have with the gentlemen of IS once he got them 'round the table'.  I wonder what he has in mind.


there there chuck, have a nice cup of tea and a digestive and i'm sure we can come to some arrangement. have a viagra and pass them on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is there a "Labour cum face' thread?


The Labour Party Cum Face Thread


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That face, though...





DotCommunist said:


> smelling his own farts



Or, _mmmm, pellet

 _


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is there a "Labour cum face' thread?


Yes

The Labour Party Cum Face Thread

ETA

Delayed climax


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Except that IS is a death cult who are not interested in negotiations.


would be viewed as a weakness to be exploited. You wouldn't get me round that particular table. Boom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That face, though...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> smelling his own farts


That's it.

The 'smile' is such a wrong'un, though...up on one side, down on the other...wtf.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> That face, though...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


>


SBD


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


>



Someone should do a 'photos of owen smith with his mouth open' tumblr, as this is what most photos of him seem to show


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Except that IS is a death cult who are not interested in negotiations.



Are you and Mr Smith fellow members of the above society?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Are you and Mr Smith fellow members of the above society?


----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Apparently 'conflict is always resolved through dialogue', according to Mr Smith. Yet again he uses an opportunity to state the bleeding obvious!


Smith Clarifies: No Negotiation With ISIS "At the Moment" - Guido Fawkes
_“Owen is clear that there should be absolutely no negotiation with Daesh, or any terrorist group, until they renounce violence… *Owen’s experience of helping to bring about peace in Northern Ireland* is that eventually all parties who truly believe in delivering peace have to be around the table. In the Middle East at the moment that clearly doesn’t include – and may never include – Daesh.”


Before being elected to Parliament in 2010, Smith worked as a radio and television producer for the BBC, as a special adviserfor Welsh Secretary Paul Murphy, and as a lobbyist for Pfizer.[4][2] Smith went on to serve as Shadow Welsh Secretary under Ed Miliband from 2012 until 2015, and then as Shadow Work and Pensions Secretary under Jeremy Corbynfrom 2015 until he resigned in June 2016. - _ What Northern Ireland Experience???


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

gosub said:


> Smith Clarifies: No Negotiation With ISIS "At the Moment" - Guido Fawkes
> _“Owen is clear that there should be absolutely no negotiation with Daesh, or any terrorist group, until they renounce violence… *Owen’s experience of helping to bring about peace in Northern Ireland* is that eventually all parties who truly believe in delivering peace have to be around the table. In the Middle East at the moment that clearly doesn’t include – and may never include – Daesh.”
> 
> 
> Before being elected to Parliament in 2010, Smith worked as a radio and television producer for the BBC, as a special adviserfor Welsh Secretary Paul Murphy, and as a lobbyist for Pfizer.[4][2] Smith went on to serve as Shadow Welsh Secretary under Ed Miliband from 2012 until 2015, and then as Shadow Work and Pensions Secretary under Jeremy Corbynfrom 2015 until he resigned in June 2016. - _ What Northern Ireland Experience???


he avoided going there or doing anything about it, which is how he brought peace to northern ireland. imagine what would have happened if he'd elbowed his way into things. good on smith, say i, for not getting involved.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2016)

In the future his CV could also claim the experience he is currently harvesting.


Can-carrier
Dupe
Sacrificial lamb
Chump
Patsy
Whipping boy
Sitting duck
Victim
Plus other synonyms for fall guy.

Several terms to describe his main purpose in his service to Labour.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> he avoided going there or doing anything about it, which is how he brought peace to northern ireland. imagine what would have happened if he'd elbowed his way into things. good on smith, say i, for not getting involved.


even his absence from the peace process was a negative effect- see:
Northern Ireland terror threat level raised in Great Britain - BBC News

great job


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> even his absence from the peace process was a negative effect- see:
> Northern Ireland terror threat level raised in Great Britain - BBC News
> 
> great job


yeh but think where the threat would be if he hadn't kept shtum all these years


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 17, 2016)

gosub said:


> Smith Clarifies: No Negotiation With ISIS "At the Moment" - Guido Fawkes
> _“Owen is clear that there should be absolutely no negotiation with Daesh, or any terrorist group, until they renounce violence… *Owen’s experience of helping to bring about peace in Northern Ireland* is that eventually all parties who truly believe in delivering peace have to be around the table. In the Middle East at the moment that clearly doesn’t include – and may never include – Daesh.”
> 
> 
> Before being elected to Parliament in 2010, Smith worked as a radio and television producer for the BBC, as a special adviserfor Welsh Secretary Paul Murphy, and as a lobbyist for Pfizer.[4][2] Smith went on to serve as Shadow Welsh Secretary under Ed Miliband from 2012 until 2015, and then as Shadow Work and Pensions Secretary under Jeremy Corbynfrom 2015 until he resigned in June 2016. - _ What Northern Ireland Experience???


He wrote a letter to Mo Mowlam once, telling her how great she was. 

He does realise, no, that negotiations with the IRA were conducted before they renounced violence?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 17, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He wrote a letter to Mo Mowlam once, telling her how great she was.
> 
> He does realise, no, that negotiations with the IRA were conducted before they renounced violence?


Ah, but that doesn't really fit the "appearances are everything" narrative he's currently desperately pursuing...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Ah, but that doesn't really fit the "appearances are everything" narrative he's currently desperately pursuing...


if appearances are everything the real owen smith should stop campaigning and a waxwork do the job


----------



## existentialist (Aug 17, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> if appearances are everything the real owen smith should stop campaigning and a waxwork do the job


If Steve Bell came up with the condom thing for pigfucker, think of the fun he'll have with Smith's permanently osculatory cakehole, vaguely lost expression and drifting-in-the-wind levels of commitment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2016)

existentialist said:


> If Steve Bell came up with the condom thing for pigfucker, think of the fun he'll have with Smith's permanently osculatory cakehole, vaguely lost expression and drifting-in-the-wind levels of commitment.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)

existentialist said:


> If Steve Bell came up with the condom thing for pigfucker, think of the fun he'll have with Smith's permanently osculatory cakehole, vaguely lost expression and drifting-in-the-wind levels of commitment.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 17, 2016)

Owen was just trying to steal what he thought was another Corbyn policy only got it a bit wrong 

Corbyn's Syria speech end of last year:



> Those negotiations need to involve all the main regional and international powers with the aim of establishing a broad-based government in Syria that has the support of the majority of its people.



Jeremy Corbyn's speech against military action against Isis in Syria

... but Corbyn wasn't including ISIS itself 

And great clarification that when he said he'd negotiate with ISIS he actually meant he wouldn't negotiate with ISIS.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 17, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Owen was just trying to steal what he thought was another Corbyn policy only got it a bit wrong
> 
> Corbyn's Syria speech end of last year:
> 
> ...


Well, it covers all the bases. Nobody can claim he's done something he didn't say he'd do.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Owen was just trying to steal what he thought was another Corbyn policy only got it a bit wrong
> 
> Corbyn's Syria speech end of last year:
> 
> ...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 17, 2016)

He also appears to have confused himself with Corbyn regarding his participation in Northern Ireland politics. 

Reminds me of Father Dougal. 
'Owen: this is you, and this is Jeremy. You are taking ideas from Jeremy, but you haven't done the things Jeremy has done. You've done the things you've done. Clear?'


----------



## free spirit (Aug 18, 2016)

gosub said:


> Smith Clarifies: No Negotiation With ISIS "At the Moment" - Guido Fawkes
> _“Owen is clear that there should be absolutely no negotiation with Daesh, or any terrorist group, until they renounce violence… *Owen’s experience of helping to bring about peace in Northern Ireland* is that eventually all parties who truly believe in delivering peace have to be around the table. In the Middle East at the moment that clearly doesn’t include – and may never include – Daesh.”
> 
> 
> Before being elected to Parliament in 2010, Smith worked as a radio and television producer for the BBC, as a special adviserfor Welsh Secretary Paul Murphy, and as a lobbyist for Pfizer.[4][2] Smith went on to serve as Shadow Welsh Secretary under Ed Miliband from 2012 until 2015, and then as Shadow Work and Pensions Secretary under Jeremy Corbynfrom 2015 until he resigned in June 2016. - _ What Northern Ireland Experience???



TBF Smith was a spad for  Paul Murphy when he was NI secretary 2002-2005, so has some NI experience, but only when the remnants of the real ira were still really operating, and long after the Good Friday Agreement.


----------



## gosub (Aug 18, 2016)

free spirit said:


> TBF Smith was a spad for  Paul Murphy when he was NI secretary 2002-2005, so has some NI experience, but only when the remnants of the real ira were still really operating, and long after the Good Friday Agreement.



Ahh, you have to read slightly more of his wikipedia page than I could be bothered with, for that to make sense.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2016)

gosub said:


> Ahh, you have to read slightly more of his wikipedia page than I could be bothered with, for that to make sense.


Welcome to Broken Britain, 2016


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2016)

This will mean something to those of you who lived through the 80s. 





Fuck


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 18, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> This will mean something to those of you who lived through the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember him, I think he interviewed me for a job in Chirk!


----------



## rhod (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## gosub (Aug 18, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> This will mean something to those of you who lived through the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least its not Calum Gilhooley


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## coley (Aug 18, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> In the future his CV could also claim the experience he is currently harvesting.
> 
> 
> Can-carrier
> ...



You missed opportunist gobshyte


----------



## coley (Aug 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> View attachment 91166


Love it, but it can't be the only reply he has received in a similar vein?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 18, 2016)

coley said:


> Love it, but it can't be the only reply he has received in a similar vein?



I imagine that there's tens of thousands of them - all sent by people about to get banned for their abusive texting behavior.


----------



## coley (Aug 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I imagine that there's tens of thousands of them - all sent by people about to get banned for their abusive texting behavior.


You have to admire the response, neatly describing Owen to a 'T' in only seven words
ETA, no negative connotations, like racism, just pure clarity


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 20, 2016)

coley said:


> Love it, but it can't be the only reply he has received in a similar vein?



Youve been mugged off. They will use this to help sift through the pile of new members to investigage to chuck out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2016)

exchange of text messages today.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 22, 2016)

Twatter, obvs...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 22, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Twatter, obvs...
> 
> View attachment 91357


I understand it's a very short book.

Though apparently it has an extensive and wholly truthful section about young Owen's days on the picket line.


----------



## andysays (Aug 22, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I understand it's a very short book.
> 
> Though apparently it has an extensive and wholly truthful section about young Owen's days on the picket line.



Seems more likely that the front cover depicts young Owen going to rather desperate lengths to avoid a picket line...


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 22, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> View attachment 91166



This kind of a reply to a Kendall e-mail in the last election got me kicked out and banned for two years.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 22, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> This kind of a reply to a Kendall e-mail in the last election got me kicked out and banned for two years.


No one will actually be reading these text messages though, it think will all be automated won't it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2016)

emanymton said:


> No one will actually be reading these text messages though, it think will all be automated won't it?


the data will go somewhere and could be analysed if they want.

i know of one automated text message info thing where certain words get you a polite ticking off in response.

now its all mms, maybe you get a picture of jeremy corbyn doing his "looking disgruntled over the top of his glasses" look


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 22, 2016)

he is a master of the implied facepalm


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

Curiously, I am just at the bit in Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain's _Blacklisted _book where they discuss the lengths Pfizer and its contractors went to to penalise and punish site workers who raised concerns over the appalling, Somme-like conditions for those working on the company's then-new viagra factory.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Curiously, I am just at the bit in Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain's _Blacklisted _book where they discuss the lengths Pfizer and its contractors went to to penalise and punish site workers who raised concerns over the appalling, Somme-like conditions for those working on the company's then-new viagra factory.


PR would have _smoothed_ that over.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> PR would have _smoothed_ that over.


It would be very Smithish to claim his involvement, but alas this was back in 2000, and he didn't work for them till 2005


----------



## Whagwan (Aug 23, 2016)

emanymton said:


> No one will actually be reading these text messages though, it think will all be automated won't it?



That's what I assumed with the e-mail


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2016)

Boyo


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Boyo








as long as he's standing up in front of a firing squad


----------



## two sheds (Aug 23, 2016)

normal people, surely


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 23, 2016)

Owen Smith said:
			
		

> My campaign remains on track


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

Owen Smith said:
			
		

> My campaign remains on track


----------



## brogdale (Aug 23, 2016)

It's OK, he worked for Pfizer...he's a health professional.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 23, 2016)

Owen has a pretty bad knack of sticking his foot in it doesn't he.


----------



## coley (Aug 23, 2016)

brogdale said:


> It's OK, he worked for Pfizer...he's a health professional.



He's implying Corbyns a 'lunatic'?"...........Jeez, this from a greasy neo Tory opportunistic, lightweight spunkbubble?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 23, 2016)

I think that means he can't vote in the leadership election


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 23, 2016)

OWEN SMITH MUST CONDEMN THE MENTAL HEALTH SLURS BY OWEN SMITH


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 23, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> OWEN SMITH MUST CONDEMN THE MENTAL HEALTH SLURS BY OWEN SMITH


----------



## andysays (Aug 24, 2016)

Owen's latest gesture

Brexit: Owen Smith opposes Article 50 move without vote

not sure if this will increase his popularity with the Labour members etc who will be deciding whether to vote for him, but I certainly can't see it winning him friends among the many Leave voters who the Labour party will need to win over before the next GE, whoever is leader at that point.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 24, 2016)

The people who voted out were lied to = they were wrong and the thicko proles need to vote again until they get it right.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The people who voted out were lied to = they were wrong and the *thicko *proles need to vote again until they get it right.


Subsequently deleted, but it seems that the establishment _phrase du jour_ is, apparently, "...*thick as pig shit."
*


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2016)

Somebody had screen-shot saved the tweet from Osborne's biographer for posterity.


----------



## andysays (Aug 24, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The people who voted out were lied to = they were wrong and the thicko proles need to vote again until they get it right.



There's an interesting parallel here between the thickoes who voted Leave and the thickoes who voted for Corbyn as leader last year.

Both groups got it wrong; both now need to have another chance to get it right, whether they like it or not...


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Aug 24, 2016)

andysays said:


> Owen's latest gesture
> 
> Brexit: Owen Smith opposes Article 50 move without vote
> 
> not sure if this will increase his popularity with the Labour members etc who will be deciding whether to vote for him, but I certainly can't see it winning him friends among the many Leave voters who the Labour party will need to win over before the next GE, whoever is leader at that point.



Owen does realize that the Tories don't have to take Article 50 trigger to the commons?

What would he put on a 2nd referendum ballot paper?

accept negotiated conditions
reject negotiated conditions (which the EU doesn't have to renegotiate)
get back in the EU
How could you have a general election over Article 50 conditions; can Owen make sure that nobody votes on any other matters?

It is an unsurprising victory of style over content.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 24, 2016)

andysays said:


> Owen's latest gesture
> 
> Brexit: Owen Smith opposes Article 50 move without vote
> 
> not sure if this will increase his popularity with the Labour members etc who will be deciding whether to vote for him, but I certainly can't see it winning him friends among the many Leave voters who the Labour party will need to win over before the next GE, whoever is leader at that point.



Remain voters don't necessarily want another vote. Personally I just can't be fucking arsed with going through it all again.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 24, 2016)

If Smith wins the leadership election and is Labour's candidate in 2020, I guarantee you he will suffer the biggest general election loss ever seen by the Labour paty post-war. First off, 52% will just tell him to get stuffed, and of the other 48% of people, a fair amount will be ex-Corbyn supporters who will see him as the cunt who robbed them of their choice. The remaining (no pun intended) lot will be suffering referendum fatigue and so not support Smith either. Just what portion of the electorate does Smith think he will win over with this policy?


----------



## Tankus (Aug 24, 2016)

With a majority of just 2700 (down 25% on the previous election) I think that boyo is going to have to work very hard to retain his seat......No doubt McDonnell and his mates will be turning up to meetings in his constituency where Oily doesn't get an invite

No one likes a loser..... particularly one that voted remain where as the valleys voted out

Frothy coffi all round ...there's tidy for you


----------



## brogdale (Aug 24, 2016)

Tankus said:


> With a majority of just 2700 (down 25% on the previous election) I think that boyo is going to have to work very hard to retain his seat......No doubt McDonnell and his mates will be turning up to meetings in his constituency where Oily doesn't get an invite
> 
> No one likes a loser..... particularly one that voted remain where as Ponty voted out
> 
> Frothy coffi all round ...there's tidy for you


Got to get through re-selection process before getting humiliated at the polls.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2016)

The one thing I wasn't keen on in that Momentum 'deselect your MP' page was the remark that deselected MPs might stand as independents to split the vote.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 24, 2016)

two sheds said:


> The one thing I wasn't keen on in that Momentum 'deselect your MP' page was the remark that deselected MPs might stand as independents to split the vote.



How could the MPs be prevented from doing that?

Apart from neckshots.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> How could the MPs be prevented from doing that?
> 
> Apart from neckshots.



wasn't thinking of trying to prevent them although now you've mentioned it


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2016)

It is impossible to deselect MP's at this stage in the parliamentary cycle. Idiotic to tell them you're going to (try to). Anyone proposing such a course of action at the moment is either an imbecile or a spook, imo.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 25, 2016)

"They've" waited 30 years to wrestle control of the party machine ...a few more years for deselections is nothing ... totally the long game....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 25, 2016)

from momentum today


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 26, 2016)

Owen - I think Kezia's doing a great job


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

So, anyone who doesn't think Kezia is doing a good job is an entryist.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 26, 2016)

I have just received a text from Smith's campaign asking me to support him and proves how out of touch with reality they are, the text reads:

 'As leader, I'll build 1.5 million homes and make half of them social homes. I'll increase NHS funding by 4% each year and tackle low pay. Will you support me?'

Well Owen first of all you would need to be elected the leader of a united party.
Then get the electorate to vote for you in enough numbers to allow you as leader of a political party to form a government.
And then maybe manage to drive forward your house building and NHS funding policies through parliament.
To be honest Owen, I do not see you as being capable of managing to do any of the above, so no I will not be supporting you.


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2016)

I just got that. I said I was still unsure. Owt that wastes his time and money


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

Do not reply to these messages. They will be used to help purge people.


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Do not reply to these messages. They will be used to help purge people.


Jazzzzzzzz


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

belboid said:


> Jazzzzzzzz



Do you think, on balance, after all these dirty tricks and strong evidence of desperate attempts to purge corbyn voters from the election it would be beyond elements inside Labour to use this to help sift through their list?

You are a true believer.


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Do you think, on balance, after all these dirty tricks and strong evidence of desperate attempts to purge corbyn voters from the election it would be beyond elements inside Labour to use this to help sift through their list?
> 
> You are a true believer.


True believer? I thought your lot preferred 'sheeple'

Unless someone is dumb enough to call Smith a scab cunt, or similar, in their reply, it won't make any odds at all. His team doesn't have the resources to carry out such a campaign. Reply, be polite, and waste his time. Traditional electoral behaviour.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

belboid said:


> True believer? I thought your lot preferred 'sheeple'
> 
> Unless someone is dumb enough to call Smith a scab cunt, or similar, in their reply, it won't make any odds at all. His team doesn't have the resources to carry out such a campaign. Reply, be polite, and waste his time. Traditional electoral behaviour.



Define 'his team'.


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2016)

Ohh, of course, MI5 are running it, aren't they?


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

belboid said:


> Ohh, of course, MI5 are running it, aren't they?



Dickhead. 

Who in Labour is backing smith and what are their resources.


----------



## andysays (Aug 26, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Do not reply to these messages. They will be used to help purge people.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 26, 2016)

....and this is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 26, 2016)

I am known for my ability to withstand purging.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 26, 2016)

Plus Ken Loach or Peter Taaffe are always needing volunteers!


----------



## gosub (Aug 26, 2016)

belboid said:


> True believer? I thought your lot preferred 'sheeple'
> 
> Unless someone is dumb enough to call Smith a scab cunt, or similar, in their reply, it won't make any odds at all. His team doesn't have the resources to carry out such a campaign. Reply, be polite, and waste his time. Traditional electoral behaviour.


All you'd have to do is an alphabetic sort of reply field and non stock responses would stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2016)

gosub said:


> All you'd have to do is an alphabetic sort of reply field and non stock responses would stick out like a sore thumb


Which is why you give a stock response. Or at least one that doesn't use proscribed terms.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2016)

like 'socialist' ...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 26, 2016)

New glasses for Smith, not quite the political leader's rimless wonders but half rimless, makes him sinister in my book, the old ones were better.


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 26, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Owen - I think Kezia's doing a great job



He wasn't quite so much demolished as evaporated in his own hot air in Glasgow last night, going by twitter accounts of the hustings.

Even with the great "purge" underway Smith simply cannot win.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2016)

That face...


----------



## emanymton (Aug 27, 2016)

Owen Smith to propose end to university fees in bid for youth vote

He is basically just promising anything now isn't he?

I'm waiting for him to promise we will all have a flying car by 2018 if he wins.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Owen Smith to propose end to university fees in bid for youth vote
> 
> He is basically just promising anything now isn't he?
> 
> I'm waiting for him to promise we will all have a flying car by 2018 if he wins.


he's a mite more astute than Arghh though. He's attempting to hit the points correctly identified as ones tht have fucked the labour working class vote. I mean its clear that he is a total fraud but he is on the right buttons where our dear eagle couldn't even find the console


----------



## coley (Aug 27, 2016)

It's eas


DotCommunist said:


> he's a mite more astute than Arghh though. He's attempting to hit the points correctly identified as ones tht have fucked the labour working class vote. I mean its clear that he is a total fraud but he is on the right buttons where our dear eagle couldn't even find the console


ym
It's easy peasy finding the right buttons, it's credibly arguing on how to fund them that causes the problems.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he's a mite more astute than Arghh though. He's attempting to hit the points correctly identified as ones tht have fucked the labour working class vote. I mean its clear that he is a total fraud but he is on the right buttons where our dear eagle couldn't even find the console


Where? His manic bids don't touch on the sort of stuff that have hit the trad labour w/c votes as far as i can see - just saying housing doesn't do that.  And you can't compare him with eagle as she never got to the stage of having to formulate then present policy. I can't see any other contender being so so transparent as Smith has been - because he's a shit politician.


----------



## coley (Aug 27, 2016)

The39thStep said:


>


Any idea who they are?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Where? His manic bids don't touch on the sort of stuff that have hit the trad labour w/c votes as far as i can see


well just this- get rid of university fees. Nobody has been very happy about seeing their kids priced out of HE have they?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 27, 2016)

coley said:


> Any idea who they are?



Owen Smith in  bizarre row with anti-isis fighters


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> well just this- get rid of university fees. Nobody has been very happy about seeing their kids priced out of HE have they?


It's not a thing that's lost labour any support in trad labour voting areas as far as i can see, the alienation from labour is nothing so specific. And i certainly can't see Smith carefully targeting anyone with this latest attempt to outbid Corbyn. The exact opposite -  crazed say the first thing that comes into his head style in fact.The only people he's targeting is the new young members, in the most patronising way possible - one that they will simply laugh at because they joined precisely to do away with this nonsense.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2016)

The39thStep said:


>


Those RMT picket lines are getting more militant by the day


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It's not a thing that's lost labour any support in trad labour voting areas as far as i can see, the alienation from labour is nothing so specific. And i certainly can't see Smith carefully targeting anyone with this latest attempt to outbid Corbyn. The exact opposite -  crazed say the first thing that comes into his head style in fact.The only people he's targeting is the new young members, in the most patronising way possible - one that they will simply laugh at because they joined precisely to do away with this nonsense.


Has he made a pledge?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Has he made a pledge?


He's not exactly Mr Muscle


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Owen Smith in  bizarre row with anti-isis fighters



Bloke on the left of the picture has definitely pulled plenty of guard duty while serving in the British army. Just look at his posture - the classic "half at attention in case an officer passes" pose!


----------



## existentialist (Aug 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bloke on the left of the picture has definitely pulled plenty of guard duty while serving in the British army. Just look at his posture - the classic "half at attention in case an officer passes" pose!


He's a scruffy git, isn't he? Unless he's doing the "grey man" thing. The one in the middle is either Mr Lethal, or a career walt, though


----------



## emanymton (Aug 27, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he's a mite more astute than Arghh though. He's attempting to hit the points correctly identified as ones tht have fucked the labour working class vote. I mean its clear that he is a total fraud but he is on the right buttons where our dear eagle couldn't even find the console


I don't think it's an attempt to connect with the working class it's an attempt  (a very bad and transparent one) to appeal to the people he believes support Corbyn. That's what the attacks about the EU referendum are about as well.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2016)

He's so macho.
Owen Smith Denies He Made A Joke About His '29-Inch Penis'


----------



## rioted (Aug 29, 2016)

Charlotte is as daft as Angela Eagle making complaints about a meeting she didn't even attend. How does this kind of shit help anybody. They're all the fucking same.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2016)

rioted said:


> Charlotte is as daft as Angela Eagle making complaints about a meeting she didn't even attend. How does this kind of shit help anybody. They're all the fucking same.


And yet, she isn't the only one.


> Fresh from telling us all that he had never used Viagra because ‘he didn’t need to’, Owen Smith has revealed more about that monster lurking in his trousers.
> 
> Attendees at a Labour campaign rally in Hull said that the Pontypridd MP gestured to his croch area, and said, ‘29 inches – inner leg measurement of course’.
> 
> ...


----------



## rioted (Aug 29, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> And yet, she isn't the only one.


Isn't the only one making shit up, no. That Mirror piece is obviously based on the same tweet. Lying crap and disinformation is bollocks whichever side it comes from.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2016)

rioted said:


> Isn't the only one making shit up, no. That Mirror piece is obviously based on the same tweet. Lying crap and disinformation is bollocks whichever side it comes from.


Perhaps you should take your concerns to The Mirror, The Metro, HuffPo, The S*n and maybe Owen Smith? 

But tell me, how is it "disinformation"?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## rioted (Aug 29, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> Perhaps you should take your concerns to The Mirror, The Metro, HuffPo, The S*n and maybe Owen Smith?
> 
> But tell me, how is it "disinformation"?


You mean you think it's information that has any validity? It's disinformation because it doesn't seem to be based on fact and designed to score political points. How would you define disinformation?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2016)

rioted said:


> You mean you think it's information that has any validity? It's disinformation because it doesn't seem to be based on fact and designed to score political points. How would you define disinformation?


What do you mean by "validity"? This isn't a piece of academic research. But you also claim that "it doesn't seem to be based on fact" but that's not actually borne out by the article. Did he or did he not point to his crotch and say "29 inches"? 


rioted said:


> How would you define disinformation?


Not this. It's innuendo.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 29, 2016)

rioted said:


> You mean you think it's information that has any validity? It's disinformation because it doesn't seem to be based on fact and designed to score political points. How would you define disinformation?


'Joking' about what he's got under his trousers shows he has all the gravitas and judgement of Trump.
Cock.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2016)

he must have a prince albert.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he must have a prince albert.



See, right there you've demonstrated your unsuitability to become the next Labour leader.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 29, 2016)

You'd be a fool not to be tempted by this...


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 29, 2016)

And now his team are sending out emails with a video of Nye Bevan!


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

that's what he's raising the National Lottery prize to


----------



## inva (Aug 29, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> And now his team are sending out emails with a video of Nye Bevan!


is it to do with nukes?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2016)

brogdale said:


> You'd be a fool not to be tempted by this...



"British New Deal". More reheated Blairism with added nationalism. How innovative.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2016)

does he say where the money's coming from? 200 billion PFI by any chance?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 29, 2016)

Have they forgotten they already used the phrase 'New Deal' back in the Blair years?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 29, 2016)

nu deal.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2016)

It's part of a social housing/welfare reform programme. People on housing lists that don't want to move out of London to a squalid seaside B&B on the Kent coast are forced onto a workfare poorhouse on the Isle of Wight. They're calling it _Deal Or New Deal_.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 29, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's part of a social housing/welfare reform programme. People on housing lists that don't won't to move out of London to a squalid seaside B&B on the Kent coast are forced onto a workfare poorhouse on the Isle of Wight. They're calling it _Deal Or New Deal_.


*groan*


----------



## coley (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Owen Smith in  bizarre row with anti-isis fighters


Interesting link, Ta.


----------



## coley (Aug 29, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It's not a thing that's lost labour any support in trad labour voting areas as far as i can see, the alienation from labour is nothing so specific. And i certainly can't see Smith carefully targeting anyone with this latest attempt to outbid Corbyn. The exact opposite -  crazed say the first thing that comes into his head style in fact.The only people he's targeting is the new young members, in the most patronising way possible - one that they will simply laugh at because they joined precisely to do away with this nonsense.


A job, a home a future,a bit of dignity, that's what most WC around here would like, HE would be just 'icing on the cake'


----------



## coley (Aug 30, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Have they forgotten they already used the phrase 'New Deal' back in the Blair years?


Wasn't even 'new' then.


----------



## coley (Aug 30, 2016)

existentialist said:


> *groan*



"groan" only if people catch the joke what irresistible TV have I been missing?


----------



## emanymton (Aug 30, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Have they forgotten they already used the phrase 'New Deal' back in the Blair years?


That was old new deal, this is new new deal.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2016)

I think he actually said he's offering all of us a nude eel


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2016)

He chose the best picture for his 'battle bus'


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 30, 2016)

whats his other hand doing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2016)

It's the hand of the person in front, struggling no doubt with his 29" member.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2016)

Owen Smith was due to speak in Camborne tomorrow but it's been cancelled. I think they may not have been able to find a venue large enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 30, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Owen Smith was due to speak in Camborne tomorrow but it's been cancelled. I think they may not have been able to find a venue large enough.


for his massive cock obvs


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2016)

That's both of us banned from leadership voting


----------



## inva (Aug 30, 2016)

two sheds said:


> That's both of us banned from leadership voting


surely you're both totally on message for Smith's campaign


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2016)

Owen "BigHands" Smith he was called at school


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 31, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> He chose the best picture for his 'battle bus'



That extra shirt button that's undone. Subtle and so creepy.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## steveo87 (Aug 31, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> That extra shirt button that's undone. Subtle and so creepy.


I bet he wears buckets of Brut...


----------



## andysays (Aug 31, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> He chose the best picture for his 'battle bus'



Custom painted battle buses and glossy mailouts to potential voters (I got one yesterday) don't come cheap.

Does anyone know where Owen is getting the money for this campaign, and does he have to declare/account for it at any point?


----------



## Libertad (Aug 31, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I think he actually said he's offering all of us a nude eel





Vintage Paw said:


> He chose the best picture for his 'battle bus'



(((Grilleface)))


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably getting monies from the would be NHS privatizers. The must be running with saliva in the background.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 31, 2016)

Last week I received an email from my local MP urging me to vote for Smith. I don't know why, because I'm not a member of the Labour Party.

Yesterday, I received a letter from Mr Normal that also urged me to vote for him. 

Do they know something that I don't know? Am I actually a member of the Labour Party without having joined it?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2016)

You've probably got my vote


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2016)

Libertad said:


> (((Grilleface)))


thats actually the bars of a prison where they keep the Purged Wreckers


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2016)

Everything about the design of that bus is crap.

He's got a window line running through his nose, and the nose of the fat clappy woman behind him. The other woman to the right of him seems to have a face saying 'hmmm I dunno about this.' Then you got grilleface, half a face, hand in front of face, and cock hand. And what looks like the ghost of New Labour in the background rearing itself.

And his logo which the inverted spike on the bottom line, which also looks like the last faint beat of a dying body before it finally flatlines. Amazing.

As if looking a like a relation of François Holland wasn't bad enough.


----------



## J Ed (Aug 31, 2016)

I love how they included that one woman who is looking like him like she hates him more than she hates anyone in the world, just as she did in the original.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2016)

It could at least have had how he'll save the UK £350 million a week on there somewhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Everything about the design of that bus is crap.


Looks like the source photo of a really crappy tattoo


----------



## TopCat (Aug 31, 2016)

Owen is such a wanker.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 31, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> I bet he wears buckets of Brut...



Don't knock Brut. The sweet musky smell of '70s sexism.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought that was Old Spice. Which owen probably wears


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2016)

Farcical

Oops! Labour suspends disabled woman used in Owen Smith PR campaign


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2016)

belboid said:


> Farcical
> 
> Oops! Labour suspends disabled woman used in Owen Smith PR campaign


this may be a stupid question but what is the evidence her photo was used as part of Smith's campaign? the link goes to a guardian article, written by some guardian columnist and it's not clear who provided the photo other than that it was taken by someone called Elliott Franks... am I missing something?


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2016)

inva said:


> this may be a stupid question but what is the evidence her photo was used as part of Smith's campaign? the link goes to a guardian article, written by some guardian columnist and it's not clear who provided the photo other than that it was taken by someone called Elliott Franks... am I missing something?


He is Smith's semi-official photographer, I believe, not a Guardian hack


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2016)

belboid said:


> He is Smith's semi-official photographer, I believe, not a Guardian hack


cheers for that. still seems a bit thin - could it not have been the guardian getting the photo off him, rather than Smith's campaign sending it to the guardian? I don't know how these things work as you might be able to tell


----------



## emanymton (Aug 31, 2016)

inva said:


> cheers for that. still seems a bit thin - could it not have been the guardian getting the photo off him, rather than Smith's campaign sending it to the guardian? I don't know how these things work as you might be able to tell


I think your underestimating how lazy journalists are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2016)

Could a passing mod change the thread title to the Owen Smith filing cabinet?


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I think your underestimating how lazy journalists are.


surely the journalists themselves don't get the pictures for articles anyway though? 

I mean, it seems a bit odd to me for the Smith pr team to be sending out a photo that prominently features pro Corbyn stuff doesn't it? unless they literally couldn't get a photo of him campaigning without his opponent's supporters in it


----------



## inva (Aug 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Could a passing mod change the thread title to the Owen Smith filing cabinet?


I hope he will have faded away to a dim memory before we've got enough material here to fill a filing cabinet


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2016)

inva said:


> I hope he will have faded away to a dim memory before we've got enough material here to fill a filing cabinet


We're about to fill the second drawer


----------



## emanymton (Aug 31, 2016)

inva said:


> surely the journalists themselves don't get the pictures for articles anyway though?
> 
> I mean, it seems a bit odd to me for the Smith pr team to be sending out a photo that prominently features pro Corbyn stuff doesn't it? unless they literally couldn't get a photo of him campaigning without his opponent's supporters in it


I was being rather tongue in cheek. But a lot of news stories seem to be little more than regurgitated press releases, so it wouldn't surprise me if photos where the same.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 31, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Don't knock Brut. The sweet musky smell of '70s sexism.


To be fair when I posted that, I was in the middle of one hell of a migraine, which amongst other things effected my smell. As such I could only smell cheap aftershave 'Brut' and stale cigar smoke...

....this, if nothing points to one thing, my subconscious - whilst mostly dreaming of cakes, and boobs, and my teeth falling out, also thinks that Owen 'he'll have your eye with twist of his hips' Smith IS IN FACT


Ba ba baaaaa

Come at at me PLP!


(please don't. I'm quite weak and rather poor. I'm fairly sure it's still the migraine. It must be! I bought twiglets)


----------



## Tankus (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 6, 2016)

Owen Smith the security risk.


----------



## gosub (Sep 6, 2016)

Tankus said:


>




He's not doing a press conference with Paul Young is he?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2016)

gosub said:


> He's not doing a press conference with Paul Young is he?


not in his living years


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> not in his living years


That's Mike & the mechanics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2016)

killer b said:


> That's Mike & the mechanics.


wiki says paul on vocals as well tho

Paul Young – vocals (lead: 1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9)
Living Years - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2016)

I knew that was in the back of my head somewhere


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2016)

wait I may have confused my Paul Youngs. Theres more than one

e2a no I think its the same guy


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2016)

It was carack on the song you were thinking of, mind. And I can't believe I'm bothering nitpicking on this particular topick


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 6, 2016)

joke just squeezes through because the album is called Living Years and Paul Young was on it.

When will silly season be over


----------



## Sue (Sep 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> joke just squeezes through because the album is called Living Years and Paul Young was on it.
> 
> When will silly season be over


Feels like it's never going to end.

And if Corbyn wins again, it probably won't...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> wait I may have confused my...



***INSERT ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING HERE**


*


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2016)

My tory ward councillor just posted his mug on twatter...





Claims to be Welsh too!


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 9, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 9, 2016)

Has he (Owen) claimed as some have rumoured that Soggies/AWL supporters & mambers are Anti Semitic !
Owen Smith, the AWL and “left anti-semitism”


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 9, 2016)

Nigel said:


> Has he (Owen) claimed as some have rumoured that Soggies/AWL supporters & mambers are Anti Semitic !
> Owen Smith, the AWL and “left anti-semitism”


When I heard him say that I was gobsmacked. Anyone who has argued with the AWL will know that they are among some of the most ardent Zionists on the so-called Left.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> When I heard him say that I was gobsmacked. Anyone who has argued with the AWL will know that they are among some of the most ardent Zionists on the so-called Left.


or indeed elsewhere


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2016)

So, the verdict?
Smith is so piss-poor he made Jezza look good?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2016)

Best yet?


> *Labour leadership hopeful Owen Smith: 'I fought off hundreds of lads to get my wife so I know how to win'*


----------



## Beermoth (Sep 9, 2016)

“Yes,” laughs Owen, “1,200 boys, three girls and I pulled Liz. So I must have something going on. That must be leadership.”


Lol.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2016)

Beermoth said:


> “Yes,” laughs Owen, “1,200 boys, three girls and I pulled Liz. _*So I must have something going on*_. That must be leadership.”
> 
> 
> Lol.


0.737m...apparently.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 9, 2016)

The man is a fucking embarrassment.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2016)

He's electable though


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

Seriously - what the fuck is wrong with this twat? All this bullshitting, faux hard man, macho bollocks and the personal abuse. Hes like some sociopathic offspring of David brent and loaded magazine.


----------



## gawkrodger (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> . Hes like some sociopathic offsping of David brent and loaded magazine.



Great description


----------



## inva (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Best yet?
> ​





> “I have to do it,” he says. “Labour is on the brink of disappearing as a serious party and that would be a disaster for places like this that have relied on it for 100 years.





> But things like that only happen when Labour is in power. If, like me, you come from this part of the world and have friends who rely on public services, you know deep down you have to have a Labour government.


This attitude, which tbf exists on both sides of the leadership campaign, but which I've mostly heard from the right, is so arrogant and patronising. Yeah, I'm just craving a Labour government to make cuts and drive down living standards instead of the Tories. There's nothing we achieved ourselves, only the Labour Party handing out treats.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 10, 2016)

Jesus wept, what an arsehole!


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Best yet?
> ​


What the fuck! Jaw-dropping, I can't believe that his PR team thought this was a good idea. The cringe factor is all the way up to 11.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 10, 2016)

He's going for the lad vote.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> He's going for the lad vote.


He's Nuts!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> He's Nuts!


Boom! Boom!


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2016)

it's a shame he didn't have to beat off all those lads to win the heart of his wife.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> it's a shame he didn't have to beat off all those lads to win the heart of his wife.


"We're going to need a bigger biscuit"


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2016)

Images came unbidden to mind of the 1979 'Labour isn't working' poster, but the queue is 1000 hormonal welsh teenagers with an exhausted Smith at the front grimly servicing them one at a time.


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> Images came unbidden to mind of the 1979 'Labour isn't working' poster, but the queue is 1000 hormonal welsh teenagers with an exhausted Smith at the front grimly servicing them one at a time.



Noooooo - Saturday ruined! Feeling queasy


----------



## existentialist (Sep 10, 2016)

Beermoth said:


> “Yes,” laughs Owen, “1,200 boys, three girls and I pulled Liz. So I must have something going on. That must be leadership.”
> 
> 
> Lol.


No, son. That's delusion. Leadership is when you can get _other_ people to work together, not just getting what _you_ want.

In any kind of sane world, a comment like that from him should have shot his chances down in flames. Not, obviously, that he had any chances to start with. In that sense, perhaps a bridge player is choreographing this - you don't play a decent card when you know your opponent's holding the trump.

On the other hand, that'd be quite difficult to distinguish from the play of someone whose hand was full of shit cards, and the Blairite Labour tendency does rather look like that, given the field of half-baked idiots they paraded in the leadership election Corbyn won. None of whom, I note, had the front to go up against Corbyn this time...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

I get the feeling that the knives will be out for smith the moment the leadership election is over. Is it me or has support for him gone very very quiet recently? He's been an utter embarssment and he has merely served to highlight Corbyn's qualities.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> I get the feeling that the knives will be out for smith the moment the leadership election is over. Is it me or has support for him gone very very quiet recently? He's been an utter embarssment and he has merely served to highlight Corbyn's qualities.



He won't server under Corbyn so is only option is a split.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> I get the feeling that the knives will be out for smith the moment the leadership election is over. Is it me or has support for him gone very very quiet recently? He's been an utter embarssment and he has merely served to highlight Corbyn's qualities.


Disposable patsy. Chukka will be chuckling.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> He won't server under Corbyn so is only option is a split.



He'll Leave poltics at next election to become gameshow host ("how big is your leadership?" ). Or maybe  a columnist for the sun and/or go back to corporate whoreing. Cant see anyone giving him any sort of serious political role. Perhaps Corbyn should offer him the role of "party president" - which exits only on April 1st and he wears a paper crown and people throw veg from jezzas allotment at him.


----------



## red & green (Sep 10, 2016)

What an absolute fool


----------



## free spirit (Sep 10, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> He won't server under Corbyn so is only option is a split.


I don't see that he's charasmatic enough to lead a split.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Perhaps Corbyn should offer him the role of "party president"



Not perhaps, definitely...would be funny as.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> He'll Leave poltics at next election to become gameshow host ("how big is your leadership?" ). Or maybe  a columnist for the sun and/or go back to corporate whoreing. Cant see anyone giving him any sort of serious political role. Perhaps Corbyn should offer him the role of "party president" - which exits only on April 1st and he wears a paper crown and people throw veg from jezzas allotment at him.


go into porn with his massive wang


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> go into porn with his massive wang


Cue names....

_Red Length?_


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

Keir Hard


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Huge Gaitskell


----------



## campanula (Sep 10, 2016)

Throbbing Red Gristle


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

Tony Benndover


----------



## two sheds (Sep 10, 2016)

you know none of you are going to be allowed to vote in the upcoming election


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

killer b said:


> it's a shame he didn't have to beat off all those lads to win the heart of his wife.


Following in the footsteps of his idol, he's made a documentary film. It's called _Pumping Brian._


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Cue names....
> 
> _Red Length?_


_The Ragged Trousersnaked Philanthropist_


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Ragged Trousersnaked Philanthropist_


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Ragged Trousersnaked Philanthropist_


philanderer shirley


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

Feel Kincock


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Dax Todger


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 10, 2016)

Hugh G. Lee Erectable


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

H.U.G.E. Wells


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2016)

Ram-bam-thank-you-mamsey MacDonald


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Everard Viagra


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 10, 2016)

The Red Unflagging


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

Stop! im not sure how much more of this I can take ......


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Stop! im not sure how much more of this I can take ......


said the actress to owen smith


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Stop! im not sure how much more of this I can take ......


Any more dialogue from his first film?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

"Do you want to me beat you off as well boyo?"


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

Harold Willyson


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Any more dialogue from his first film?



"Argh!"


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

Cwm Raider


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Any more dialogue from his first film?


"I'll be backed (by big business interests and the right wing of the party machine)"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

_Pfizers Of Fury_


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2016)

_Owen does Ogmore_


----------



## agricola (Sep 10, 2016)

Rhodri some Mawr


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2016)

The viagra's clearly working...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

Whorewell's _Nineteen Sixty-Nines_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> The viagra's clearly working...


Not just a stiff upper lip


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Any more dialogue from his first film?


"Right turn, Clyde"


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2016)

In Place of Strife, Scrap For My Wife.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 10, 2016)

Winter a dick got bent 

Dilettante Tendency


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Dilettante Tendency


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

Too many punches, not enough business lunches


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2016)

Peter Panhandleson


----------



## JimW (Sep 10, 2016)

Standing for congress


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 10, 2016)

General Erection


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2016)

Pork barrel


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 10, 2016)

Non Jeremy .


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2016)

Dicktatorship of the Pwhoarelariat


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 10, 2016)

_The Story of O(wen)_


----------



## Cid (Sep 10, 2016)

No need to make stuff up, from 'Frothy Milk II: Squeeze the handle": "I tell you it is the first time I have ever been given little biscuits and a posh cup in here, Seriously, I would have a mug normally,"


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 10, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> As if looking a like a relation of François Holland wasn't bad enough.


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 10, 2016)

So..to sum up. looks like a notoriously randy Frenchman . Brags about pulling his wife amidst thousand strong sex starved competition , about having a 29 inch cock,  travels around in a bus with a huge picture of himself being wanked off . and to top it all off has said he wants to " smash Teresa may back on her heels " and to  stick something hard in Nichola Sturgeons mouth to shut her up .

Did he hire Tommy Sheridan as an advisor or what ?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyone done the labour leadership erection gag yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## steveo87 (Sep 11, 2016)

Do you think he watches The Thick of It as a hard hitting exposè on British politics?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 11, 2016)

I think he's quite ill.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2016)

It's like watching Alastair McGowan doing an impression of John Oliver attempting an approximation of Ivor the Engine


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 11, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I think he's quite ill.


No, just a Blairite.

So a psychopath, really.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2016)

lol denial stage


----------



## J Ed (Sep 11, 2016)

Owen Smith: UK could join euro and Schengen | Coffee House

?????


----------



## J Ed (Sep 11, 2016)

I almost feel sorry for him


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Owen Smith: UK could join euro and Schengen | Coffee House
> 
> ?????





> Smith told Marr he believed he had a 10/10 chance of winning, but his colleagues don’t agree




at this point smith is going to offer the moon on a stick next


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2016)

Man complains about the opposition unfairly offering fantastical and imaginary results, and counters by....offering fantastical and imaginary results


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Owen Smith: UK could join euro and Schengen | Coffee House
> 
> ?????



So be even worse off in the disempowerment stakes than it was pre Brexit ? He's a fucking loon . A total space cadet .


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2016)

at this point he's just saying anything he thinks might change the numbers


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I almost feel sorry for him



Yeah..I got that flicker of emotion too a bit. Same with _Aaaarrgghh ..._but it goes away very quickly next time they open their stupid lying neo liberal mouths . You realise they're beyond help so you don't care. 

It's the families I feel sorry for.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 11, 2016)

I feel sorry that they've been put into this position by people in the background, who will still be around long after OS and AE have returned to political obscurity again.

But then again, I'm not politician or a political strategist, but even I could see, once there had been a vote of no confidence (plus a the Kinnock 'This is our club' speech) that any opposition to JC would get an absolute hammering in any election. 
So if neither of them couldn't see that, fuck them quite frankly.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 11, 2016)

well done for all the nob gags people, you've written the Daily Mash story for the day after Owen Smith loses


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 11, 2016)

Big fan of his early work, but he's a dick now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> at this point smith is going to offer the moon on a stick next


A flask of weak lemon squash is about all he's good for


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> A flask of weak lemon squash is about all he's good for


lemon drink David. Hah, I DotQuinlag have the higher ground for once


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 11, 2016)

Enjoy your brief moment in the sun.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Big fan of his early work, but he's a dick now.



Siadwel's Uncle Paul probably thinks Smith is a cycle path.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2016)

No posting for a week?
He really must be yesterday's man.
Anyway, today he goes for some sort of 'SciFi meets Goebbels' attack on Momentum...



> _Owen Smith has made an outspoken attack on Momentum, the grassroots movement set up to support Jeremy Corbyn, accusing it of *using the party like a “host body” *to promote hard-left policies._


----------



## pesh (Sep 20, 2016)

i thought he looked familiar.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2016)

Closed.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2016)

off to that porn career then


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

Time to archive the file


----------



## Lorca (Sep 24, 2016)

who was that guy anyway


----------



## gosub (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Cid (Sep 24, 2016)

The sad thing is that the worst that's in store for him is a salary increase and a return to a life of ambling between corporate dos drinking frothy coffee and fizzy wine.


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 24, 2016)

Owen who?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 24, 2016)

frothy foookin coffee? Fookin ponse thee tells you!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

Useless, oily twat wasted £800k in failing to stop Corbyn.


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2019)

File closed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2019)

jeremy corbyn is a bit busy now, el gato will draft a reply


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 29, 2019)

agricola said:


> File closed.


Twitter is fucking weird isn't it


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 29, 2019)

Suspect he won’t be the last to step down.

It’s fucking brilliant


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2020)

Corbyn's failed leadership challenger Owen Smith returns to career in big pharma
					






					morningstaronline.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Aug 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Corbyn's failed leadership challenger Owen Smith returns to career in big pharma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squib(b)


----------



## campanula (Aug 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Squib(b)


 damp


----------

